# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/27/15



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins needs to claim that he did not use the RKO last night he used the Diamond Cutter :rollins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Rollins needs to claim that he did not use the RKO last night he used the Diamond Cutter :rollins


That would actually be pretty awesome, so I expect that to NOT happen tonight. :lol


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

@ACP your AVI :lol

Poor Dolph :lmao

Pumped for RAW after an enjoyable ER :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope they refrain from showing the pasty arse of Sheamus ever again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope they refrain from showing the pasty arse of Sheamus ever again.


If they have to show Irish ass, can it be Becky Lynch's plz? :durant3


----------



## Crocodile Shoes (Apr 26, 2015)

In before deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "In before the fuckery"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> If they have to show Irish ass, can it be Becky Lynch's plz? :durant3


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I expect Rusev to be verbally buried via corny jokes and/or slideshow tonight by John Cena.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

RCSheppy said:


> I expect Rusev to be verbally buried via corny jokes and/or slideshow tonight by John Cena.


:cena"_Hey Rusev knock knock_"

:lana3

(the dwindling C-Nation fan base :lawler:cole:vince5 :jbl) "_*WHO'S THERE?*_"

:cena6"_DA_"

"......"

:CENA"_DA....CHAMP IS HEREEEEEEEEEE_"

:trips7:jericho2:zebunk4:vince2:renee:aj3


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Both Orton and Rollins need to hire lawyers and the entire episode should be spent having a trial about what happened last night.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Hyped for king of the ring matches.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

brxd said:


> Hyped for king of the ring matches.


It's really happening ?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Vince take advantage of your 3 hours and gives us 8 first round KotR matches and the Quarter-Finals tonight and not lame quarter-final, semi-final and final format


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

FITZ said:


> Both Orton and Rollins need to hire lawyers and the entire episode should be spent having a trial about what happened last night.


I'd only agree if we get Judge Judy as the judge :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FITZ said:


> Both Orton and Rollins need to hire lawyers and the entire episode should be spent having a trial about what happened last night.


We all know who Rollins' lawyer is gonna be:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

"I said the RKO was banned, not the diamond cutter"

:rollins
@A-C-P lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> We all know who Rollins' lawyer is gonna be:


Lol and Randy's appointed lawyer will be :saul just for the lols haha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd only agree if we get Judge Judy as the judge :ti


Yes! This needs to happen, like seriously. And Jerry Springer and give us the "Final Thoughts" at the end of the show. Book it Vince!


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Breaking News KOTR PARTICIPANTS ANNOUNCED and MATCHES CONFIRMED

***SPOILERS DO NOT READ***
According to my sources tonight KOTR tournament will feature the following matchups

- Roman Reigns vs Zack Ryder
- El Torito vs David Otunga
- Heath Slater vs Curtis Axle
- Bo Dallas vs Fandango

It is expected that Roman Reigns will meet Curtis Axle in the finals with the winner going to Payback to face Seth Rollins/Randy Orton/Big Red Monster Kane in a fatal fourway for the WWEWHC. The feeling within the company is that Roman Reigns and Curtis Axle never settled the score with the Royal Rumble finish, and neither received a "fair" shot at the title.

It is also wildly speculated that Roman Reigns just may win KOTR hence his "Roman Empire" gimmick.

Take all this with a grain of salt, but it may be very interesting.

Sources : :troll


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Skipped RAW for the past two weeks for the most part (Streamed on computer last week but paid more attention to Playstation ) But tonight I am pretty hyped because King of The Ring, OP Cena's Open Challenge, and hopefully a rematch from the epic tag team title encounter last night. Dont see how this can not be a solid edition of RAW, could be potentially STACKED.  If there was ever a chance we won't have a crap RAW from today's WWE this could be it.

Pulling for Miz, Kofi, Ambrose, Ziggler or Ryback to win the KOTR. Interesting to see what matches we get set for tommorrow on WWEnetwork in the finals.

I also see Charlotte debuting within this next month. Wondering if it will be hyped with vignettes/promos or she has a Paige style introduction. Nikki needs a good challenger in her next defense, I am already over Naomi tbh. Brie or Charlotte or maybe Summer would be good.

Lets see if we get an update on the IC Title and Bray Wyatt's missing next feud as well. I BOlieve they have a good opportunity for Wyatt they need to go for soon. 










Bray and Bo Wyatt would be the shit honestly. COME HOME BO*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Breaking News KOTR PARTICIPANTS ANNOUNCED and MATCHES CONFIRMED
> 
> ***SPOILERS DO NOT READ***
> According to my sources tonight KOTR tournament will feature the following matchups
> ...


*SPOILER TAGS, Please!!!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Chrome said:


> We all know who Rollins' lawyer is gonna be:


*Markout moment of the year dude! I MISS HIM!*


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I see this going 1 of 2 ways:
- Seth vs Kane / Randy vs Triple H
- Seth & Randy in an unlikely team vs Kane & Triple H

But yeah, hopefully KOTR will be good and unpredictable.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

I think people were saying about it being the diamond cutter/bubba cutter tongue in cheek but that's genuinely what expect to happen. 

He'll say something along the lines of RKO being named after Orton so his move was the "SKO" or something uber WWE like the "Future Driver".

Ambrose for KOTR, that won't happen though. Him or Shamrock and I'll be happy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Orton/Rollins courtroom drama would be a thousand times more entertaining then what Raw could offer us


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This will be my first Raw in about 2 years. I wonder how much worse it's gotten during that time. At least I'm coming in with the freshest eyes here so you all can look for my responses, they'll be less clouded by bias.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This will be my first Raw in about 2 years. I wonder how much worse it's gotten during that time. At least I'm coming in with the freshest eyes here so you all can look for my responses, they'll be less clouded by bias.


*Well, shoot. Welcome back then.  *


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Well, shoot. Welcome back then.  *


Thank you! I look forward to what and who is in store.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Skipped RAW for the past two weeks for the most part (Streamed on computer last week but paid more attention to Playstation ) But tonight I am pretty hyped because King of The Ring, OP Cena's Open Challenge, and hopefully a rematch from the epic tag team title encounter last night. Dont see how this can not be a solid edition of RAW, could be potentially STACKED.  If there was ever a chance we won't have a crap RAW from today's WWE this could be it.
> 
> Pulling for Miz, Kofi, Ambrose, Ziggler or Ryback to win the KOTR. Interesting to see what matches we get set for tommorrow on WWEnetwork in the finals.
> 
> ...



I hope you are right, even though I am reticent to get my hopes up for RAW, Too many letdowns in the past, but this does look good. That FCW pic takes me back. Good ole Duke Rotundo and his little brother Bo.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

With the finals of the KOTR tournament taking place tomorrow night, will the preliminary rounds take place tonight?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> With the finals of the KOTR tournament taking place tomorrow night, will the preliminary rounds take place tonight?


Yea the tournament will start tonight.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Expecting a good RAW tonight. Oh, and Ambrose for KOTR.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

KastellsPT said:


> Expecting a good RAW tonight. Oh, and Ambrose for KOTR.


*Ambrose is a great choice for sure and it would be interesting stat wise since then all 3 Shield members would have won the 3 big accolades. MITB, Royal Rumble, KOTR.*


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

So, who's hoping that Big Show wins the King of the Ring as well, after being buried by Reigns last night he needs something to get his momentum back on track because that guy did have one hell of a bright future.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Dam just saw Big Show isn't in it, oh well, hoping for Neville to win it then.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh well


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Yea the tournament will start tonight.


Looking forward to it, hope Ambrose wins it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

DoubtGin said:


> oh well


*Ambrose or Dolph! Stardust would be epic though. PUSH CODY RHODES. King Cody.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> oh well


I hope to see Neville/Ziggler in the finals, with Neville winning.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Ambrose is a great choice for sure and it would be interesting stat wise since then all 3 Shield members would have won the 3 big accolades. MITB, Royal Rumble, KOTR.*


I was thinking base on that and makes perfect sense if Ambrose wins. He deserves it, that's for sure.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well since KOR is not on a PPV that means Ambrose has a chance :ambrose4


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I think Neville is winning this tournament.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think they will go for the boring heel vs face matchup until the finals, so I fear we will get:

Sheamus > Ambrose
Neville > Harper
Stardust > Truth
Ziggler > BNB

Sheamus > Neville
Ziggler > Stardust

Sheamus > Ziggler


I hope Ambrose wins the whole thing.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The road to Paybaxel begins.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> oh well


I'm going to my first RAW in 4 years tonight. I hope they get into the 2nd round, because there is real potential there. They probably won't though.

EDIT: Just read the 2nd round, and finals will be tomorrow. LAME. Well at least I get to see Neville, and Ziggler.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

King Neville! 

Can't see ambrose winning as I think he will win mitb this year!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> oh well


Can't see Ambrose winning it now.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Sheamus needs to win because he was the last King and he should prove his worth once again. Sheamus vs Neville in the finals. Loser crowns The King. Sheamus is one of the best ring workers and his stiff match work is classic. He deserves this King of The Ring Tournament. Fuck the others and no, winning The KOTR doesn't lead to better things. The WWE destroyed that years ago.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

That bracket sucks. R truth has no business there, ambrose loses, again and Neville takes another hit to his cred.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Neville/Harper should be an interesting match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I had a massive breakdown earlier .


I really don't know if i should stay up to watch this.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

King Ambrose please come & save us all. If Neville wins I'll be butthurt AF. I like him well enough, but the way his fans want him to be pushed so hard & fast after only 4 weeks is starting to turn me off. Like, he'll get there. Fucking wait. It's been 4 weeks. He's so green he's blue. Give him a year. 

But of course. He can jump high & do lots of flips, so he's obviously a wrestling god right?

Ambrose>>>Neville. Right now, Neville wrestles like a gymnast. Ambrose wrestles like a true wrestler, & that's something that just comes from being in WWE for some time.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> I had a massive breakdown earlier .
> 
> 
> I really don't know if i should stay up to watch this.


Are you ok? What's wrong?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville, Ambrose or Sheamus will win. I'm fine with all 3. Giving raw a chance, hopefully I enjoy it as much as Isat night show


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Are you ok? What's wrong?


Just had to let everyone out earlier as i've onyl relaised how shite my life is . 

I'm 22 and feel so fucking awful.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Either Ambrose, Ziggler or Neville for the win, please.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh look another loss for Barrett.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Ambrose is a great choice for sure and it would be interesting stat wise since then all 3 Shield members would have won the 3 big accolades. MITB, Royal Rumble, KOTR.*


Cool wrestling has stats now?? It really is turning into a mainstream sport.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Change of Brackets


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Of the names I recognize that king of the ring card is fucking terrible. No doubt Sheamus is still getting buried as per last time I was watching regularly.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Change of Brackets


nothing has changed in the end (besides the order in which the matches appear?)


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

KOTR :mark:

Cena's open challenge :mark:

And LOL for the I Quit match at payback, bad ideia WWE...bad idea


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


> nothing has changed in the end (besides the order in which the matches appear?)


Yeah think that's all if they go top to bottom.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sheamus/Ziggler in the final is a possibility. Neville/Barret too to set up rematches from Extreme Rules. Ambrose/Truth finale for the King of Anarchy or the Conspiracy King. I'm really fine with about anyone. Cody would be great and a Cody Nevile finale could be great.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I've a quiet hope that it'll be Neville and Barrett as they seemingly had one of the best matches of last nights PPV and it was only on the pre-show. I think the feud between Ziggler and Sheamus will still go on, with Ziggler costing Sheamus when he faces Neville and perhaps Sheamus costing Ziggler when he faces Barrett.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Please give me Barrett vs. Ambrose in the Finals. I wouldn't complain about anything for the rest of the year.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Neville v Harper >

:mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Meh. Was hoping for the 16 man tourney not the the lame 8 man one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, I'm actually intrigued by a possible Harper/Sheamus slugfest or Ambrose/Neville match. So of course neither will happen.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Ambrose is a great choice for sure and it would be interesting stat wise since then all 3 Shield members would have won the 3 big accolades. MITB, Royal Rumble, KOTR.*


:woah KOTR big accolades


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hoping that Cesaro answers Cena's challenge tonight as he is not involved in KOTR.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait. There was a fucking PPV last night????


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Shenroe said:


> :woah KOTR big accolades


*Yeah I know, not so much after 2002... but they can make it mean something again hopefully.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I could picture Barrett coming out with a cape and sceptre....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> I could picture Barrett coming out with a cape and sceptre....


"Here ye, here ye, I have a proclamation of ill tidings!"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

**Sigh* Naomi tweeted she still is not done with Nikki. I really have no interest in seeing more from this feud. At first I wanted Naomi pushed but like I have since changed my mind, not interested in her. Push Summer or Emma, or bring in Charlotte.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

With the Royal Baby due to be born i see BNB winning and dedicating his reign to the baby


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

King of the ring should be renamed King of the midcard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder how many more PPVs will be given away for free in the "WWE" era of this company. :ti


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Solf said:


> King of the ring should be renamed King of the midcard.


:ti :maury


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Let Ambrose cut a fucking promo please.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Bullydully said:


> Let Ambrose cut a fucking promo please.



Last time they let that happen he screwdriver banged a mannequin


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Last time they let that happen he screwdriver banged a mannequin


IIRC, last time it happened he called Bryan a Turd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Only interested in the tag team title issue right now. I don't want to hope, but I'd love if they pull a 99 on us and suddenly make it one of the biggest draws on the show (I know I know... stop kidding myself we'll get a good tag division).

The rest of the card though.. meh. Nothing exciting. Maybe Neville winning the KOTR, but for some reason, I doubt anyone other than Sheamus or Ambrose is winning that right now. Ambrose needs to be let loose on the mic and in the ring... so formulaic and just not as fun to watch anymore. I know he's got so much more to him though.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

David Otunga offering his lawyer services on the pre-show :maury


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

YO haven't seen the preshow in months
WTF did they do
Who is that geek? where is my Byron SAXton
Otnuga is back
:ti


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Could Raw cheer me up a bit tonight please


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fuck Otunga is back :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Only interested in the tag team title issue right now. I don't want to hope, but I'd love if they pull a 99 on us and suddenly make it one of the biggest draws on the show (I know I know... stop kidding myself we'll get a good tag division).
> 
> The rest of the card though.. meh. Nothing exciting. Maybe Neville winning the KOTR, but for some reason, I doubt anyone other than Sheamus or Ambrose is winning that right now. Ambrose needs to be let loose on the mic and in the ring... so formulaic and just not as fun to watch anymore. I know he's got so much more to him though.



I give it until 9:00 est before you have a complete meltdown and say you're changing the channel to some old episode of Lucia underground or something


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What exaclty is the draw with this episode tonight?

I admit, I'm useless and my month long boycott ended last night, as I watched around half of the PPV (switched off before Reigns/Slow and didnt see the Main Event either)

I'd like this to get better but it just seems they are going further and further down this rabbit hole with making all their storylines boring, and emasculating all the talent, and limiting them to crappy feuds. There is not one person in a good position right now. Even Rollins looks stupid and he's the fucking champion, the whole product seems like a joke.

The only person who doesn't look like a fool is Lesnar and he's not even there... so really what is the draw? To here Orton ramble for 15 minutes about how much he want Rollins title? To hear ROllins and Kane exchange childish insults? I just don't get this program.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This show is just so tired, it doesn't just make me tired, it's just altogether tiring...Please just kill the extra hour and find a more efficient way to fill in the advertisements and absolutely wasteful and pointless time you give these guys that ultimately amounts to nothing in the end. There's always time for that piss break match, but there's like literally 1 or 2 in an hour nowadays. This show feels like more of a task than my job, the exact thing I'm trying to take my mind off of when I watch wrestling.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> What exaclty is the draw with this episode tonight?
> 
> I admit, I'm useless and my month long boycott ended last night, as I watched around half of the PPV (switched off before Reigns/Slow and didnt see the Main Event either)
> 
> ...


If you're an older fan the KOTR is the draw. Other than that...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> This show is just so tired, it doesn't just make me tired, it's just altogether tiring...Please just kill the extra hour and find a more efficient way to fill in the advertisements and absolutely wasteful and pointless time you give these guys that ultimately amounts to nothing in the end. There's always time for that piss break match, but there's like literally 1 or 2 in an hour nowadays. This show feels like more of a task than my job, the exact thing I'm trying to take my mind off of when I watch wrestling.


Funny thing is, I actually like going to work a lot more than watching Raw, and I don't even have an exciting job. People at work are far more entertaining than any of these so called professionals.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I give it until 9:00 est before you have a complete meltdown and say you're changing the channel to some old episode of Lucia underground or something


Actually working on paperwork. What better way to make sure it gets done then have a terrible show on in the background that couldn't hold my attention? If I actually watched Lucha Underground while trying to work I'd get nothing done... actual entertaining shows and wrestling grab my attention. To think the WWE used to be like that.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> If you're an older fan the KOTR is the draw. Other than that...


Seems to me like KOTR is just an excuse to put on 7 equally crappy matches and drape some gold over it and fill up more segment time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay here we go.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WWE Monday Night Fuckery starts NOW!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*ckery time!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

King of the ring starts today


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, they did a great job of promoting this tournament. 

And by great, I mean not at all.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

no ass lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, where's Viscera and Billy Gunn?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Also, Billy Gunn.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Who will become King of PG!!!


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello everyone I am here


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All hail King Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooookah!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why no Regal too? He was the last winner!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

no Owen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing those are the 8 guys participating. That means this KOTR will be SHIT. 

Ziggler shouldn't even show his face for months.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

King of the Ring... a tournament where as far as I know the winner gets to perform with a King gimmick for a month or two


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems like this 'could' be good..but why R-Truth/Stardust? ....

Shit, are they that low on talent not involved in WHC or tag team?...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"King of the Fuckery!" :vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Excited for the return of KOTR :banderas


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Holy shit, they're bringing back King of the Ring? That was my favorite PPV and was maybe their best tool for getting a guy over anyway. Way to go, WWE!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Only interested in the tag team title issue right now. I don't want to hope, but I'd love if they pull a 99 on us and suddenly make it one of the biggest draws on the show (I know I know... stop kidding myself we'll get a good tag division).
> 
> The rest of the card though.. meh. Nothing exciting. Maybe Neville winning the KOTR, but for some reason, I doubt anyone other than Sheamus or Ambrose is winning that right now. Ambrose needs to be let loose on the mic and in the ring... *so formulaic and just not as fun to watch anymore. I know he's got so much more to him though.*


Who doesn't have more to them? WWE fucks everyone in the butt creative wise. Pretty much everything is limited by them,canal most everybody can do way more when the shock collar comes off. Dean Ambrose is just one of the many.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

time for 3 hours of shit :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuckery Time :cole


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> Why no Regal too? He was the last winner!


Actually Sheamus was the last winner, Regal was the one before him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for the talky promo about Kane's dignity. Yay!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The CHAMP is here.

:rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing those are the 8 guys participating. That means this KOTR will be SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggler shouldn't even show his face for months.



By the looks of the field KOR is the consolation prize for those who did not win the IC Title at WM :ha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So.... it's just one match tomorrow.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Raw is Snore
:yes


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Seth Rollins finally getting real heat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Seth LaRollins!*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth :mark :rollins


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> Actually Sheamus was the last winner, Regal was the one before him.


Really? Just kidding then. He still should have been mentioned.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I didn't watch "Extreme" Rules last night and I am better off for it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Ambrose doesn't win this, I swear to God.

Then again, it wouldn't fit his character and when was the last time a face won it? 

But on the other hand, it's a credential dammit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> By the looks of the field KOR is the consolation prize for those who did not win the IC Title at WM :ha


They should make it for the IC title.

Bryan can go work in a farm somewhere.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Complain all you want about the KOTR tournament being a bunch of midcarders but 3 of those 4 matches should be really good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes crowd is hot tonight!. Booing the heels, cheering the faces as they should


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seeing no Big Show by the Authority is refreshing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Was hoping we'd start with a KOTR match


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Kane just stood there hanging out with Rollins and J&J when he chokeslammed them all?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My dude :rollins :rollins


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman won me over last night. Where's Reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FITZ said:


> Complain all you want about the KOTR tournament being a bunch of *GEEKS *but 3 of those 4 matches should be really good.


Fixed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"You can't outsmart Seth Rollins!"

Unless you're a bitter ex-girlfriend and knows how to use social media. :troll


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Doesn't make any sense, they're all best friends again? Rollins just forgotten conveniently about Kane? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Some good heat for the Champ tonight.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Seth is the best.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"You can't outsmart Seth Rollins... wait, how did you find out that my Twitter password was 12345?!"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane was there lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What chants? For the love of pete, this crowd must be full of the stupid.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is Kane constipated?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All by myself! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Active crowd tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AN SKO OUTTA NOWHERE :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT SKO


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Seeing no Big Show by the Authority is refreshing.


Hearing Rollins talking in long winded promos is not.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SKO outta nowhere.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

The WWE belt is so awkwardly shaped neither Seth nor Brock can hold it over their shoulder comfortably. They are constantly fidgeting with it and turning it over because it will just slide right off


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If Seth's laughs wasn't so great, the jokes definitely wouldn't be.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

#ThankYouKane


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The SKO!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That heat for Seth :banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

SKO. :ti


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Rollins laugh is so annoying and so genius at the same time.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Headliner said:


> They should make it for the IC title.
> 
> *Bryan can go work in a farm somewhere.*


:hano


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Does he really think the RKO stands for Randy knockout?? lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SKO :rollins

Though he still should have claimed he used the Diamond Cutter


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury The Cryptkeeper


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper

Please, don't tarnish the memory


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

An "SKO"? Why not just keep it called the RKO, but with the "R" standing for Rollins? :rollins


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins


The fucking best :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KEPT THE GATE SO GOOD, Y'ALL.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

"SKO" LOL


This guy is gold, man


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kane, gaycreeper


book it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ouch old relic from the 90's it's slightly true but damn.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

A cryptkeeper reference, nice.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane the Crypt Keeper


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

ALL HAIL THE SKO, ALWAYS AND FOREVER, WORLD WITHOUT END


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam shame what they've done to Kane's character. Please bring back the mask. PPPPPPLEASE


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

SKO replaces Curb Stomp

'Brilliant!' - JBL

Also, didn't Randy use the RKO first


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:rollins

I love him.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL Bieber


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I fucking loved Rollins a few months ago. Every since winning the title he's been boring as fuck. Holy shit, this storyline is fucking terrible. WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT KANE

GOD DAMNIT, WHO IS WRITING THIS SHIT!?!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao kane


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Justin Bieber! Shots fired!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Cryptkeeper
> 
> Please, don't tarnish the memory



Leave the memories alone :mj2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kane going in deep.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Seth is just gold :banderas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Was hoping we'd start with a KOTR match


Sadly an Authority promo will forever open Raw


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Rollins vs Kane confirmed at Payback.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Justin Beiber chant. Why not?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck off, Kane. Seth can actually grow facial hair, unlike Le Biebs.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I am BEYOND DONE WITH KANE fpalm


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

Kane is great.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bieber jokes.

What is this, 2012?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Justin Bieber chant :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane is fun on the mic. The way he talks so proper yet ruthless.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane v Rollins v Orton v Reigns Fatal Four Way at Payback :mark: .... said nobody ever. So predictable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SKO outta nowhere! :rollins


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kane made the gate look strong.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Screw it, I'll say it.

Kane working with Daniel Bryan turned out to be the best thing to happen to Daniel's career.

Kane working with Rollins seems to be the best part of the earlier portion of Rollins' title reign. That's why I don't mind Kane staying for a few more years.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Roman won me over last night. Where's Reigns


Yeah I find when a wrestler walks around catching their breath they tend to win me over too... Especially when they repeat 2/3 moves over and over again pure class


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we don't need a 3rd Orton vs Rollins match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Bieber occupies Raw :yes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I sense a tag team match in the force.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

rematch tonight please. dont wait for fucking payback.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Payback is basically going to be "Extreme Rules: Attempt 2"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why does Raw always start with long winded promos?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Catwoman? :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Justin Bieber chants **I can't** fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see all the Rollins love on this thread tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sadly an Authority promo will forever open Raw


Authority opening a show....

Then
Now
Forever

:trips


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh look, your main event is Reigns/Orton vs Kane/Rollins


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

Holy shit, Catwoman! They are cutting Rollins up tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple threat at payback incoming.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

catwoman... where did that come from??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so 4 way at the next PPV. Reigns should stay away from the title if he's not winning it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

nice pop for Mr. Reigns. This crowd is great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hit Kane with an SKO!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman Reigns. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I smell a tag match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Word up, walk down, Roman.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Justin Bieber + Catwoman = Seth Rollins. Dear god


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

ballllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee dat

segment blows now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Imma kick his ass and drink his beer! :reigns


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Watch, it's going to be Orton v Rollins v Kane v Reigns for the title at Payback.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep Kane and Rollins vs reigns and RKO.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Here come Romaine "Lettace" Rain


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hit Hard Hit Often?

Reigns confirmed pot head :reigns2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Big Dog :reigns


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again reigns fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmm...how to start Raw

A.) Start RAW with a KOTR match in front of a hot crowd or B.) kill the crowd with a boring, pointless 20 minute promo.

Let's go with B

Fucking idiots.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns trying to hurry up and think of what Looney Tunes character Seth resembles.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

all in all... said:


> catwoman... where did that come from??


Rollins' wrestling gear.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Meh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Back to the midcard with you!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Roman Reigns here to save this segment after Orton ruined it


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> nice pop for Mr. Reigns. This crowd is great


He can't even cut a promo:serious:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Warning: Image is pretty big.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Kane looks like Bull from Night Court.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


>


Holy shit that needs to become a permanent smilie on here :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Badbadrobot said:


> Yeah I find when a wrestler walks around catching their breath they tend to win me over too... Especially when they repeat 2/3 moves over and over again pure class


Give the kid a break. He did the impossible. He had a DECENT match with the big show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Hit Hard Hit Often?
> 
> Reigns confirmed pot head :reigns2


Who isn't one in todays day & age?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Seth is so fucking annoying!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oh god..he's got a mic! Cut to commercial!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow did everyone see Vince edit in those people going crazy. Must be holograms because there's no way Smarks are wrong when they say he has no fans right?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wonder how kindly Cena takes to Reigns bein called Superman


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Your missing your giant b/c I beat him last night for the 10,000th time :reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is so fucking bad dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns you had your shot too


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So Payback is basically going to be "Extreme Rules: Attempt 2"


fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns: The Last Man Stand-in.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is cringeworthy.

Fuck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is that cheers for Roman Reigns I hear. 


Has hell frozen over? :vince


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This segment turned to shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman said Hell! How edgy!:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That heat for the CHAMP.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God dammit fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bieber!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

How? Roman lost his chance at wrestlemania. So fuck off reigns


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Justin beiber chants in a WWE ring. This can't be life fpalm


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Why does Raw always start with long winded promos?


What else could they do? You're watching professional promo for a reason.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Boos are coming back for Reigns right as he gets back into the title picture. Not a lot yet, but WWE is really repeating their mistake?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

can they just hide the mics when regins comes out he's corny as fuck


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Justin Bieber reference makes no sense.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that Randy Orton blew a kiss?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The lines these guys are saying are SO FUCKING BAD.

"Catwoman"? "Justin Bieber"? "You oughtta sing us a song"?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Whatever we're calling him today :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck these 2, give the shot to Ambrose.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

If anyone is a the Bieber of WWE it's Roman.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh look, predictable tag match alert.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG a TAG match


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A tag match? oh god fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman said Hell! How edgy!:mark:


Now THAT is what a Samoan badass is all about! :mark:


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Give the kid a break. He did the impossible. He had a DECENT match with the big show.


Kid ? He's near 30

Decent match? If you call setting up spots and punching a decent match then go for it, I prefer technical wrestling sorry


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Boos are coming back for Reigns right as he gets back into the title picture. Not a lot yet, but WWE is really repeating their mistake?


I saw the hints of the Cena smile during that promo too... wonder if they'll give him the I Quit gimmick once Cena is gone as well.


----------



## I MARK 4 VOLS (Mar 10, 2015)

Roman is doing fine in this segment


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This is torture, and I've only been watching for two minutes. Mid card tournament of doom incoming.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They all look fucking tired and bored, it's not just me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, fatal-four way at Payback!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

These morons are killing me. Please hire Russo back...anything!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane beats the shit out of Rollins and names himself #1 contender, y'all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Teddy Long doesn't want this tag match.

17 min. promo, nothing accomplished.

MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> I sense a tag team match in the force.


Yup.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully there will be an option for Rollins vs. Vacant


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Doesn't matter what the universe wants... It's rigged.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Build for Seth vs Kane at Payback begins Tonight


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE Universe deciding? Bryan v Rollins? Oh wait...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that Kane or teddy long? Im confused


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, i get the Catwoman reference (his gear), but Bieber? There's plenty of other entitled princesses they could have gone with


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Funny, Reigns is better when he's not getting the WrestleMania push. Pretty sure he even ad-libbed "You're going to have to sing a song for us Seth".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why can't king of the ring be a proper PPV FFS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, more main event tag matches. Should've just done Reigns/Orton or something.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh look, another main event tag team match, this creative team is so creative, I think they should be renamed to very creative team who is always creative.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Crowd chanting Bieber at Rollins? Do they not see Roman standing there?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So DEATH is gonna chokeslam Rollins to hell and we're gonna get a 4 way at the PPV.

Ziggler just leave. There's no recovery after last night. He should be a fitness instructor at Planet/LA fitness.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy crap Bucks up 9-2 on The Bulls, Fear The Deer


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wilder said:


> This segment turned to shit.


that started when the words "tag team match tonight" was uttered.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> The lines these guys are saying are SO FUCKING BAD.
> 
> "Catwoman"? "Justin Bieber"? "You oughtta sing us a song"?


Naw actually the Catwoman line was pretty clever. Did you not see the Catwoman pic someone just posted here??


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WWE Attitude said:


>


Great booking there, Big Red Playa!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Long gone are the days were top names would be in King of the Ring. Now it's just _other_ guys


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Segment was boring. I'm tired of seeing Rollins open Raw. Orton just isn't interesting and Reigns again sucks with some awful delivery. And a tag match main event? Ugh.

Barrett/Ziggler coming up though. Things about to pick up. :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Badbadrobot said:


> Kid ? He's near 30
> 
> Decent match? If you call setting up spots and punching a decent match then go for it, I prefer technical wrestling sorry


Am I a spot monkey? YES. and if you're looking for technical wrestling, you're watching the wrong promotion


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Let me guess

A. Randy Orton

B. Roman Reigns

C. Randy Orton and Roman Reigns (wins)

God, I hate WWE polls predictable


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns wearing a shirt that says "Hit Often". Didn't see him doing much hitting at WM31.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So how old was Steph again when Randy Savage banged her tight pussy?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, fun times.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I miss Tag Team Teddy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Fuck these 2, give the shot to Ambrose.












lol

Seriously, he'll get it one day, and I want him to.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Green Bay :banderas

Full of Packers and Reigns fans :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The size difference in Neville versus Harper is certainly going to be amusing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Long gone are the days were top names would be in King of the Ring. Now it's just _other_ guys


I'm frankly pretty disappointed, I was hoping for at least a couple top guys to be involved.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Hearing Rollins talking in long winded promos is not.


Yeah, Rollins needs some new material. Feel like I've been hearing the same promo since last June.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kane: "I'm gonna let the WWE Universe decide!"

:cole: "What does Kane mean?!?"

:jbl: "How's Kane gonna let the WWE Universe decide?!?"

And thus the commentators continue to prove their buffoonery. YA GOTTA LUV IT, DAWG! :booklel


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh LOOK..Roman has a wannabe Rock shirt from 2003




"HIT IT STRONG, HIT IT FAST"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Eeeewwww dont tell me Roman Reigns is getting the title shot at Payback. Just do a 4-Way.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they kept Reigns out of the title picture for a grand total of ONE month.

:ti


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Is that cheers for Roman Reigns I hear.
> 
> 
> Has hell frozen over? :vince


I heard em clear too more than just some assorted women. I'll give due but it is about time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I want Swagger to win King of the Ring and ask others to call him 'President Swagger'. :drose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Zico said:


> I'm frankly pretty disappointed, I was hoping for at least a couple top guys to be involved.


Eh what really big names would be involved though? Remove Cena, Rusev, Show & Bryan you're not really left with any huge names.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jericho and Steph do have great chemistry


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Hoping the first atch isn't a squash regardless of winner. The matches need time to make the tourney legit.

Ziggler's new entrance attire s cool, makes me think of Brett & HHH


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wilder said:


> Crowd chanting Bieber at Rollins? Do they not see Roman standing there?


Crowd's full of little jimmies 2nite.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Eeeewwww dont tell me Roman Reigns is getting the title shot at Payback. Just do a 4-Way.*


gonna be triple threat


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Holy crap Bucks up 9-2 on The Bulls, Fear The Deer


And just like that it's 9-8

Fuck. Hopefully the Bulls gas out in the third.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Xtremeee said:


> He can't even cut a promo:serious:


In fairness his promo could have passed 


in 1996


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Just make reigns champ already, its not even worth fighting against


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like Roman is back in the title picture as expected. Seems I spoke too soon. :lol They book him in a manner that hes organically winning over fans over and then they immediately go back to formula. :lol Patience? Slow burn? Foreign concepts. I don't think I've ever seen them this frantic to put someone on top. It's bizarre.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lets go ZIGGLES.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler/BNB should be pretty good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CGS said:


> Eh what really big names would be involved though? Remove Cena, Rusev, Show & Bryan you're not really left with any huge names.


Kane? :vince2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barrett to advance pls


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Zico said:


> I'm frankly pretty disappointed, I was hoping for at least a couple top guys to be involved.


The only "top guys" anymore are 

John Cena 
Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns
Daniel Bryan
Randy Orton
Bray Wyatt

They are all busy or hurt


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I miss Tag Team Teddy


Tag Team Teddy > The Authority


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eden sure is yummy


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Just tuned in, first thing I heard were the massively corny lines by Reigns and the snoozefest main event being set. I'm about to turn my TV off... That was awful.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

King Neville. This will be an awesome tournament.....

Unless there is of course fuckery.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> So, they kept Reigns out of the title picture for a grand total of ONE month.
> 
> 
> 
> :ti



Insert Liam Niesen "They Will Never Learn" gif here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can someone tell Ramen Head that the ass wiggle was A LOT better than the 1980s shadow boxing? =(


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Dolph doesn't have pink eye.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ziggler better win


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler now cutting pre-taped Ryback promos? Just leave


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler/Sheamus at payback confirmed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Eden sure is yummy


Thank god for that because she horrible announcing.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> So, they kept Reigns out of the title picture for a grand total of ONE month.
> 
> :ti


"but he beat big show, that oughta make em love the guy!" :vince


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good ol' Ziggles


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> So, they kept Reigns out of the title picture for a grand total of ONE month.
> 
> :ti


What ? Are you implying Vince thinks we're idiots with an attention span rivaling that of a chimp ? That can't be.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ziggler, put your head down in shame. You kissed some Irish Arse. :vince2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> The only "top guys" anymore are
> 
> John Cena
> Seth Rollins
> ...


The roster is so damn thin :mj2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking at Barrett's look, ability, and mic skills, why exactly is he not a main event guy? He has everything WWE wants.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

1st round KotR! Miss the old days when they did the whole tournament in 1 night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph cant get the thought or taste of that Celtic Swamp Arse out of his mind


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> The only "top guys" anymore are
> 
> John Cena
> Seth Rollins
> ...


I'd put Rusev higher on the list than Wyatt


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nice oldschool pic in pic promo!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

I dunno Ziggler, that male cheerleading squad was pretty humiliating.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

King of the Ring? Is this still a yearly thing? I don't remember this last year.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler is gonna have to 'do the job'. :ti


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So what's the pay off to winning this king of the ring?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oooooh Booker T called it "Professional Wrestling" You know Vince is pissed.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Can someone tell Ramen Head that the ass wiggle was A LOT better than the 1980s shadow boxing? =(


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> Ziggler, put your head down in shame. You kissed some Irish Arse. :vince2



Wouldn't be shameful if that Irish arse was Becky Lynch's :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still have no blue hell why R-Truth & Stardust are in the KOTR.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Looking at Barrett's look, ability, and mic skills, why exactly is he not a main event guy? He has everything WWE wants.


To paraphrase our "beloved" CEO, it's probably because _"he's too British_[/i].


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Barrett's been looking so lean and athletic lately


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Barrett. England needs a new monarch! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Zico said:


> Kane? :vince2


Nah Kane is to big for that. Its time for him to finally win the big one again.










:vince$


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

King of the advert break


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> I dunno Ziggler, that male cheerleading squad was pretty humiliating.


lol yeah, seems that way to me too.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

King the Ring needs to be a PPV and the winner should get a title shot at Summer Slam. Everybody should aspire to win it, just like the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, an advert? seriously, we only just came back from the adverts.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Barrett will probably win this. He's the perfect candidate for the addition of the king shtick to his character.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Wouldn't be shameful if that Irish arse was Becky Lynch's :banderas


Unless you're Darren Young :vince2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Looking at Barrett's look, ability, and mic skills, why exactly is he not a main event guy? He has everything WWE wants.


I would love Barrett as a main eventer :banderas 
Sadly he is almost as injury prone as Mark Henry and Rey Mysterio, I can only assume that his injury history is the main reason WWE are reluctant to actually go anywhere with him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The amount of commercial breaks is just ridiculous now


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I fail to see why Reigns gets a title shot in kayfabe. He wasn't champ, so he doesn't get a rematch, and he's not number 1 contender.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Everyone should calm down, Seth's not losing the title until Summerslam, Roman is just filler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Commercial Mania Runnin Wild Brother :vince$


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> To paraphrase our "beloved" CEO, it's probably because _"he's too British_[/i].


That sounds stupid enough where Vince probably does think that.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

King of the Ring aka Commercial Mania :vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love Rollins, but I had to.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> wait, an advert? seriously, we only just came back from the adverts.


We're not allowed to see the matches anymore unless Reigns is involved.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Though, I'd like to see Ambrose win this.

KING AMBROSE sounds like he would be a fucking crazy motherfucker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Wade. Drop that Barrett Booty Bomb on Dolph. :mark:


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Can we acknowledge how dumb reigns point of view is?

He beat the big show, so he deserves a title shot? Not Neville who beat a former intercontinental champion, not Cena who beat Rusev in a chain match, not Ambrose who fought for an hour with harper to win a street fight?

Are creative even trying these days?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Commercialmania" every Monday night.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> So what's the pay off to winning this king of the ring?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Last night was traumatizing, still have Sheamus saying ''You're gonna kiss me arse fella" branded in my brain. Seriously wonder how many families with young children laughed at it together.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I fail to see why Reigns gets a title shot in kayfabe. He wasn't champ, so he doesn't get a rematch, and he's not number 1 contender.


Neither is Orton.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Love Rollins, but I had to.


*EW!*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Love Rollins, but I had to.


:tripsscust


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Love Rollins, but I had to.


ehhh, why not

had worse tbh


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Solf said:


> Though, I'd like to see Ambrose win this.
> 
> KING AMBROSE sounds like he would be a fucking crazy motherfucker.


He could shoot caviar at people instead of that cheap green goo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hng13 said:


> King of the Ring? Is this still a yearly thing? I don't remember this last year.


i think it was on raw last year too


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Love Rollins, but I had to.


:jaydamn


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They should have added eight more people (one more round) that way it lasted perfectly into the next PPV

Could have added

Damien Sandow
Cesaro
Erick Rowan
Ryback
Big Show
Miz
Curtis Axle
Tyson Kiss


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

hou713 said:


> Everyone should calm down, Seth's not losing the title until Summerslam, Roman is just filler.


Filler for THE BEAST


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> A purple cape.


Don't forget the awesome crown too.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, I left the room during the first commercial break and came back just in time to catch another one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> C'mon Wade. Drop that Barrett Booty Bomb on Dolph. :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Roxinius said:


> So what's the pay off to winning this king of the ring?





Trifektah said:


>



and shiny crown


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Sol Rollins is champion until at least June 27th according to that advert.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> They should have added eight more people (one more round) that way it lasted perfectly into the next PPV
> 
> Could have added
> 
> ...


Agreed. I feel jumping right in at the quarter finals seems a little rushed.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Love Rollins, but I had to.


Hey, if Rollins had Anne Hathaway's ass, I might go gay.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I fail to see why Reigns gets a title shot in kayfabe. He wasn't champ, so he doesn't get a rematch, and he's not number 1 contender.


yeah he beat a has been in the big show LOL

if anyone should get a title shot its Ambrose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry, when I look at Ziggler, I think about him kissing another man's sweaty ass.

I'd never do that. Now if it was a female's ass. :creepyshaq


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is this tournament going to establish a top contender for the future or just be an excuse to put someone in a silly costume?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on guys, don't try to make Booker improvise, he'll lose his mind.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was a pretty little sequence.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice DDT sell from barrett.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BOOKER T FROM LIVERPOOL ENGLAND

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

I hate that you all support that PG ass retarded jokes shit at the start of the show. Rollins was awful, Kane was awful, Orton was awful, and Reigns was awful.

It was a pile of shit and anyone who laughed/enjoyed that shit I now hate you.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

NameOfTheWind said:


> Can we acknowledge how dumb reigns point of view is?
> 
> He beat the big show, so he deserves a title shot? Not Neville who beat a former intercontinental champion, not Cena who beat Rusev in a chain match, not Ambrose who fought for an hour with harper to win a street fight?
> 
> Are creative even trying these days?



Come on he deserves a shot because he's good looking, muscley, has a move set a 5 year can remember and he pisses off the smarks


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Notice how they neglect mentioning "King Mabel".


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

NameOfTheWind said:


> Hey, if Rollins had Anne Hathaway's ass, I might go gay.


Don't let the SmarkBusters here you say that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL-ins said:


> I hate that you all support that PG ass retarded jokes shit at the start of the show. Rollins was awful, Kane was awful, Orton was awful, and Reigns was awful.
> 
> It was a pile of shit and anyone who laughed/enjoyed that shit I now hate you.


Tell us how you really feel sweetie. Don't hold back now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is too much. Why are there finisher kick outs every fuckin' match?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Roman Reigns will always be fighting for the title, he will be worse than Cena.
He will never be adored because of this.
WWE needs to give him a good feud, before placing him in this position again


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TripleG said:


> So is this tournament going to establish a top contender for the future or just be an excuse to put someone in a silly costume?


It's an attempt at getting the network subs up :vince$ (I believe the final is exclusive to the network)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> That sounds stupid enough where Vince probably does think that.


Well he did say that he thought that Cesaro wasn't charismatic because he was too "Swiss; so I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler is the only midcarder that is allowed to kick out of finishers


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sheamus is a great heel


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL-ins said:


> I hate that you all support that PG ass retarded jokes shit at the start of the show. Rollins was awful, Kane was awful, Orton was awful, and Reigns was awful.
> 
> It was a pile of shit and anyone who laughed/enjoyed that shit I now hate you.


I think you might be a little upset


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tonight ziggler kisses barrets ass, then the highlanders return, he kisses their arses. gabrial as well. khali returns...

basically he kisses the ass of all the former British empire


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Notice how they neglect mentioning "King Mabel".


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ziggler kissin' that Mayonnaise ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The battle of two men with a bunch of big high impact moves they never beat anybody with! 

And why is Sheamus not being punished for not following the stipulation? 

Shouldn't he be fined? Or suspended? Anything?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Sheamus


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so since Ziggler got eliminated, Ziggler is gonna make sure Ambrose beats Fella and we'll get Ziggler/Fella at Payback in some gimmick match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Full irish Moon! Celtic Swamp Arse!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Gay ending.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sheamus bragging about it just makes it seem like he really liked it


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler's booking is just-why bother WWE? If you're not going to use a guy right let him go.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Barrett needed that win and at least Ziggler was distracted when he lost so it sets up a rematch between Ziggler vs Sheamus


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol

Ba-ba-ba-ba-BOOOM!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, Wrestling is not embarassing at all. As if this wasn't bad enough last night, Sheamus has to show us again the images of Ziggler getting a taste of "Celtic Arse".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

sigh, why, WWE, why


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

What a fucking pile of horse shit. Why not at least let Ziggler get to the semi's? Have him face Stardust for fuck sake.

And fuck off Sheamus you hideous, useless cunt.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the worse part about this is you know Ziggler will get no redemption whatsoever.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Don't let the SmarkBusters here you say that.


Yeah, or he will suffer the consequences which are being featured in a bustin' smarks video :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler is just hitting rock bottom.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why didn't the KOTR decide who gets the next title shot
at least there would be a point to it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap........:clap :clap


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

New Day's become the best part of all of WWE TV.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You would think a random hipster backstage would know how to clap.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The new day sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Barrett Monarchy is coming! Remember this night! Barrett won on RAW! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New Day > Usos

IMHO


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

jobbler gonna job


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love new day as heels.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I fail to see why Reigns gets a title shot in kayfabe. He wasn't champ, so he doesn't get a rematch, and he's not number 1 contender.


He pinned Seth in Smackdown, I think is a bigger reason than beating Big Show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler back to losing regularly again. Not good.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> I've a quiet hope that it'll be Neville and Barrett as they seemingly had one of the best matches of last nights PPV and it was only on the pre-show. I think the feud between Ziggler and Sheamus will still go on, with Ziggler costing Sheamus when he faces Neville and perhaps Sheamus costing Ziggler when he faces Barrett.


Wow I may actually get it right for once.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They need to give Roman Reigns a mouthpiece. I want him to be a bad ass assassin, he just doesn't have the proper delivery that his character needs. Plus he would do better if he just stayed silent and fucked shit up.

:mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WWE Attitude said:


>


"Kiss me arse fella!"


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

CGS said:


> It's an attempt at getting the network subs up :vince$ *(I believe the final is exclusive to the network)*


ARE YOU SHITTING ME? :henry2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Three grown ass men walking around smiling and clapping like children should stay far away from a wrestling product - heel, face or tweener, it doesn't matter. It's piss poor.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good.. the New Day is coming on. I just said that................ anyway, more Kidsaro against them please.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose is getting screwed, Ziggler gets involved in that match guaranteed. Ambrose disqualified ... maybe Ambrose goes on a tear against Ziggler though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Ziggler is the only midcarder that is allowed to kick out of finishers


And Cena
he is a mid carder now lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well at least Barrett won. See ya in Lucha Underground I guess Ziggler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well so far I have zero regrets not paying money to see this Raw live in person

Plus the beer in my fridge is WAY cheaper than the beer at The Resch Center :vince$


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match between Barrett and Ziggler. Shocked Barrett won, figured they would go with Ziggler/Sheamus for the finals. I'm pleasantly surprised. This must mean that Sheamus is losing to Ambrose too, which is great by me. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nikki Bella said:


> This is too much. Why are there finisher kick outs every fuckin' match?


Superkick and Wasteland aren't really finishers anymore. They are trademark moves.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm kind of thinking once I get my New Day Sucks fix, I may play PS4


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe Ziggler will go in to MMA...

"Mr. Nemeth how do you feel about your first MMA match?"

"I stole the show!"

"Yeah but you were knocked out in 4 seconds"

"How bout that sell though? Yes!"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Really?? They are determining who Seth faces to defend his title by a fab vote?? fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Well at least Barrett won. See ya in Lucha Underground I guess Ziggler.



Ziggler in LU :YES


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*NEW DAY SHUCKS!*:clap

I think this tweak to their character by going heell was just perfect for them!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Barrett actually won! Ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-boom!!! :barrett

And now The New Day are about to make their RAW debut as champions. :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sheamus is disgusting.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> New Day > Usos
> 
> IMHO


Don't think anyone disagrees.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> ARE YOU SHITTING ME? :henry2


Subscribe to the network dammit! :vince$


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Anybody have metroPCS?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

This RAW is really dragging and that match between Ziggler and Barrett just wasn't good at all, mainly because they got absolutely no time what so ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I fail to see why Reigns gets a title shot in kayfabe. He wasn't champ, so he doesn't get a rematch, and he's not number 1 contender.


Because Kayfabe must keep him strong.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Seth Rollins looks like an adult Ezra from Star Wars Rebels with his big ass nose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Superkick and Wasteland aren't really finishers anymore. They are trademark moves.


It be better if more matches ended with trademark moves. At least when they kick out of them it'd be a big deal and then that would make finisher kick outs a surprise as well automatically.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

On that Nation Wide commercial, wasn't that the guy who was cheating on his girl in that old "Twix: Need A Moment" commercial? I used to love that commercial.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction whatsoever for New Day.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

it helps that the blue has gone away.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New day :dance


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Anybody have metroPCS?


I do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. When these new ***** first locked eyes with the tag titles they probably thought it was watermelon. *FUCK YOU.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i shut the PPV off after these fools won the tag titles
so stupid


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Them thighs though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Little reaction :lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess this mean Ambrose is winning later by some interference from ziggler


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

A simple heel turn made New Day a perfect gimmick :clap


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Obvious Barrett will be in finals, bar a miracle.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Come guys. Shuck and jive everyone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at these smiling dancing clapping ******. Jesus.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh no, Xavier is a tag team champion too? I hated that with the Spirit Squad and the Nexus


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Zico said:


> Subscribe to the network dammit! :vince$


Imagine a world whithout the network


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Please say something about Baltimore lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's get it my brothas 

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> ARE YOU SHITTING ME? :henry2


I wish I was :draper2

Semis & Final are being aired on the network tomorrow night. GOTTA GET DEM SUBS UP :vince$


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's all about the clappers you guys lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I do.


Worth it?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Clap on

Clap off

The Clapper

:cena


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ziggler in LU :YES


Ziggler in LU or PWG is :drose

Any other promotion, not so much. Wouldn't fit in in other promotions.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

* Like New Day better than Kidd and Ceasaro.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool, The New Day are holding the titles under the Freebird Rule. That means Xavier won his first title in WWE without even scoring a pin but he did it via positivity!

NEW! DAY ROCKS! :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Them thighs though.


*EW!*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

They need some Big E preaching.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

New day rocks :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look how distraught Kofi is haha


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess barrett needed the win since he jobbed to the roster's newest whipping boy.

and oh dear, will kane turn on seth? I smell fuckery and orton and reigns get a rollins sandwhich at payback.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My god Natalya...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

" I would like to thank all my clappers"

Probably the first man in history who has said that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Too bad TNA doesn't have their shit together. 

Ziggler would have been a great addition.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I like that Cesaro and Kidd shirt.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm deaf or Cesaro & Kidd din't get any reaction?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natalya's outfits>


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Nattie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New day Rocks! :lol


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> What a fucking pile of horse shit. Why not at least let Ziggler get to the semi's? Have him face Stardust for fuck sake.
> 
> And fuck off Sheamus you hideous, useless cunt.


Crine you mad as shit


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

New Day still sucks. Just saying. :brie1


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tyson kidd the truth


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd be like:

"New.. Day S/R/Soc/uckss"

Oh... Cesaro Kidd are here... errm.. who do we cheer for again?

"Let's just be silent for both teams"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Clap on
> 
> Clap off
> 
> ...


Booker stole your joke. Feel shame.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i bet natty forces kidd and cesaro to do stuff to eachother


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cesaro and Kidd is the best tag-team we've had since a while.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Kofi REALLY needs bigger pants. His junk be showing like hell through them thangs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Booker stole your joke. Feel shame.



I accept my :lose


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That kick didn't even hit him, the one that started off the match.

:maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Please say something about Baltimore lol


Naw, that wasn't gonna happen.

It's where I live, I'm not near the rioting though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kicks to New Day sucks..love it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

WWE sort of use the tag team division like the Diva division, they don't care who's heel or face, they just throw random teams in random matches together.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at that finish. GEEKS.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

You know, its nice seeing heels cheating to win and you know...be heels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big E and I saw the light on that kick, Kidd!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Commentary needs to be fired......


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Just like that.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Worth it?


Cost less than AT&T and Sprint. But stay away from the cheap phones such as the Samsung Galaxy Elite. That phone glitches and freezes. Last year I had it and it froze on me for a whole week.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well that was quick :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Crazy how this is the first time Kofi's ever been a heel since he debuted.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:maury finish


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BASED 
FUCKING
NEW
DAY


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How does them holding his leg effect Tyson's shoulders from raising? :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Clap on
> 
> Clap off
> 
> ...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

A heel turn was the best possible move for The New Day


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

I think New Day are great heels. Racists be damned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF kind of finish was that?

:rudy


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"As bad as a Arsenal Chelsea referee this past Sunday" Did JBL just say that


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wow. RAW never failing to amaze me lol*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swear Kofi and Xavier almost blew their backs out trying to lift Big E.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Rusev/Cena make up the rules as we go match


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish we would've gotten another match though... Last night, they easily were MOTN.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:damnyou:drose

Not enough time to ogle Nattie


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Two matches, MAYBE four minutes of wrestling, two bullshit interference finishes.

Lovely.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

What a mess of a fuckery so far :mckinney


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is the literal definition of dead crowd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously can't believe we're going to get the same exact match *FOUR PPV's straight.* Are these guys on crack? Do they not know how much this is gonna hurt Rusev?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why the hell did they book Rusev to lose his own stipulated match?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Jbl rly needs to stop w/ these football references


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Way too short Big E vs. Tyson Kidd match. A longer match between those two would be great, but let's be real, I just want to see more Nattie.

Good start to the show. The obligatory opening talking segment didn't go too long, and Kane is delivering career-best mic work right now. Barrett vs. Ziggler was a quality match to start KOTR.

King Neville to take it all!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can Cena just fucking retire already? fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rusev and Cena wrestling again?? How many more times?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Rusev/Cena match? And an I Quit match? :lmao

Fairwell Rusev. We barely knew ya'.

:ti2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana must have done Triple H real good to get that match.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Inb4 Wyatt attack


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

christ cena cant even have a serious look on his face in the promo card for Payback


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I figure Damien Sandow will answer Cena's challenge. Because it's not like he has anything else to do.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wyatt/Ryback feud starts.............now.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

"Lana behind closed doors got a match for Payback"

Interesting way to word it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Superkick said:


> This is the literal definition of dead crowd.


Can you really blame them? What exactly is there to cheer about


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they put in the sound effects of pyros for Ryback instead of actual pyros? 

I mean come on Vince! Go all the way or don't do it at all, you know?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RYBACK should be U.S. Champ.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That New day match was night and day different from their really good one last night.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

new day got some good heel work going.

I love straight wins but sometimes stuff like what Xavier did are the right thing to do.

but not every heel needs to get cheap wins all the time (rollins)


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Those parents were giving no fucks


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

"Say I Quit, you punk ass bitch!"

Man, I loved dat heel JBL in that match with Cena.

I can't believe Cena is gonna beat Rusev in a damn I quit match.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Subways sandwich never looks like that stop the lying


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> "As bad as a Arsenal Chelsea referee this past Sunday" Did JBL just say that


His usual poor attempts at pleasing UK viewers with UK sporting quips yet I imagine those comments to go over the heads of USA viewers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That's right @Chrome Bucks still up on The Bulls

Fear The Deer


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Please say something about Baltimore lol


That shit would've been gold, although I know it would fuck up their push with Vince.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Crazy how this is the first time Kofi's ever been a heel since he debuted.


Yeah, I was waiting forever for it to happen.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I seriously can't believe we're going to get the same exact match *FOUR PPV's straight.* Are these guys on crack? Do they not know how much this is gonna hurt Rusev?


They know -- they just don't care b/c it makes cena look gd


Sigh


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Can you really blame them? What exactly is there to cheer about


Absolutely not. Show is shit so the fans just sit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ryback should be U.S. champ. *


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Also they should repackage Heath slater as a small town pizza lawyer


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Rusev and Cena wrestling again?? How many more times?


Lana billed it as the "final chapter".

One positive I'll say for this Cena/Rusev feud, is that Cena only pinned Rusev once. The chain match wasn't as decisive a victory, and I have a strong feeling Lana will quit on Rusev's behalf at Payback.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

hng13 said:


> "Say I Quit, you punk ass bitch!"
> 
> Man, I loved dat heel JBL in that match with Cena.
> 
> I can't believe Cena is gonna beat Rusev in a damn I quit match.


Man, ya never know, anything is possibl......... Ahhhhhhhhh who the fuck am I kidding. Berried Rusev is Berried.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Superkick said:


> Absolutely not. Show is shit so the fans just sit.


"if the show is shit, the fans will sit"









I LIKE IT!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Remember The Ascension? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Raw is officially good


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BO WYATT*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Everyone Climb Aboard the BO-Train :bo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bo Wyatt. Bray Dallas. IRS's loser son.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback to make quick work of this guy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo has lost his smile.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so in other words Bo
his actions were unBOleavable


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What are they chanting?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BO TIME


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would really love a Dallas/Wyatt feud. So many things they could pull it off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> What are they chanting?



Go Pack Go


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bo has lost his smile.


But luckily he's gained 20 pounds. That jiggle is hypnotic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bray looks like he would be a predator in prison and the leader of a gang. Bo looks like he would be giving up the ass unwillingly every night in prison.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought he was gonna say "Your actions last night were un-BOLIEVABLE"

Cheeseheads? :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Also they should repackage Heath slater as a small town pizza lawyer


but is it perfectly legal?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

CGS said:


> BO TIME


Probably my favorite raw moment of 2014


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bo is getting as fat as his brother.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Go Pack Go


Oh okay, that makes sense now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bo has lost his smile.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Badbadrobot said:


> Come on he deserves a shot because he's good looking, muscley, has a move set a 5 year can remember and he pisses off the smarks


Wait, could that mean that Reigns DOESN'T deserve a title shot?

_shocking_


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Bo is NOT made for HD


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Pretty impressed by Bo. Looks badass there.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I suspect not, but did I miss anything in the first 50 minutes?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> That's right @Chrome Bucks still up on The Bulls
> 
> Fear The Deer


Bulls are up now. :mj


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Subways sandwich never looks like that stop the lying


True ,though I love that part where the vinegar squirts all over to the sandwich slo-mo


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Bray looks like he would be a predator in prison and the leader of a gang. Bo looks like he would be giving up the ass WILLINGLY every night in prison.


fixed


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I love this side of Bo. "All you had to do....was Bo Lieve." I liked that line. Gives Bo like a split personality kind of thing.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So obvious lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wyatt standing up for his brother


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryback <

Just go away pls


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> Bo is getting as fat as his brother.


wyatts the face of fear, Bo is the belly of beer


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WYATT SAVING HIS BRO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they better not feed fucking Bray to shitty Ryback


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray rescuing Bo????


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On you messed with the wrong dudes brother!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Ryback doesn't have a clue!" 
The signature blackout, video clip, fireflies... no clue.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, and why did we deserve this shit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Wyatt/Ryback feud?

:lmao

So much for that supposed rub Wyatt got at WM. Was a healthy scratch for last night's PPV, too.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Don't let the SmarkBusters here you say that.


As if I care about their pulled up hoodies and inconspicuous sun glasses inside.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Are they going to awknowledge Bo and Bray?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Bo is NOT made for HD


GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT FROM THE GOAT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552930950104252416


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Here come the complaints


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was good stuff by Bray. Bo should join him as a follower. Bray works much better as a cult leader.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatt might actually win a feud.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Bulls are up now. :mj



As a Bucks fan I have to take any little win whenever I can get them


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How can you hate Ryabck

Man is great


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that feud's going to be a slog.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I have a feeling these matches are gonna be trash between wyatt/ryback.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So is Bray just going to go around like a fat bully, picking on random people and then losing in the end, adding more to his meaninglessness?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wyatt vs ryback

:ti

k random as fuck


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I no longer Bray-lieve. Its just the same shit over and over but with someone slightly lower on the card each time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

somebody beat up my big sister once ... that happened to them too. do not mess with blood lol.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> A Wyatt/Ryback feud?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> So much for that supposed rub Wyatt got at WM. Was a healthy scratch for last night's PPV, too.


He's actually been hurt for while with an ankle injury. He only wrestled like three or four times since the Royal Rumble


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bray Wyatt should have interacted w/ Bo. WTF GAYEE*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the "rebuild" of Wyatt so he can job to a big star at WM 32 begins

The Cycle of Bray


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CGS said:


> WYATT SAVING HIS BRO


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I ask why is Ryback not getting any love in here?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> they better not feed fucking Bray to shitty Ryback


I've become a huge wyatt pessimist, but I think he wins the feud.

50/50 on ryback getting a pin, which he wouldn't deserve.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rybacks 3 moves of doom.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

I wonder if they could bring Bo into the Wyatt "family". I think Bray's character kind of needs to have some people under his thrall to really work.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "Ryback doesn't have a clue!"
> The signature blackout, video clip, fireflies... no clue.


Not to mention he was staring right at Bray when Cole said that.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Can't stand Ryback.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:vince2 Announce for SmackDown; pie-eating content between The Eater of Worlds and Big Hungry Ryback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> He's actually been hurt for while with an ankle injury. He only wrestled like three or four times since the Royal Rumble


He worked WM, and ER was a month later. He could have wrestled, or at least had a backstage quick promo or at least something. And now he's feuding with Ryback. Nothing against Ryback, but getting a supposed rub from someone like Taker should result in something a tad better. Would like to see Bo join Bray, though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> God, I have a feeling these matches are gonna be trash between wyatt/ryback.


Think about the promos.

Bray - "Blah blah darkness blah blah failure blah blah hate blah blah face of fear."

Ryback "HEY STOOPID!"

Back up the armored car truck.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> How can you hate Ryabck
> 
> Man is great


Yeah...ok


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> :vince2 Announce for SmackDown; pie-eating content between The Eater of Worlds and Big Hungry Ryback.



:vince$


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


i'd like to see the 'family' home in the swamp, bray rambling on, Bo watching motivational vhs tapes on a 13 inch tv, Dad all grey and wrinkled in the corner muttering how the government is after him for back taxes


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

OmegaWolf666 said:


> I wonder if they could bring Bo into the Wyatt "family". I think Bray's character kind of needs to have some people under his thrall to really work.


On think Bo Dallas should get his own followers. Convince some low carders that If all they do is Bo-leave (and kayfabe donate some of their money to Bo Dallas) he can make them super stars


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

that awful music again fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> "Lana behind closed doors got a match for Payback"
> 
> Interesting way to word it.


Lana Behind the Green Door remake! :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Bray vs Ryback... Honestly 50/50 on who wins that feud.

Was also going to be like, "Aww how cute, he's looking out for his little bro", but 500 people beat me to it lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So the "rebuild" of Wyatt so he can job to a big star at WM 32 begins
> 
> The Cycle of Bray


hes' going to job to Hogan. less than a minute with no offense.

heard it here first.

I predict Neville challenges cena


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Can I ask why is Ryback not getting any love in here?


Because he can't wrestle, intends to be funny but isn't and is sporting a stupid gimmick?! And because he still has stolen RVD's gear.

Ryback isn't over with the casual crowds. It's just his lame catchphrase.

Dude sucks.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

What a missed opportunity to pair Bo and his brother that was there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is Cena going to beat tonight? 

After talking about how great the WWE is and how much he loves the fans and how he overcame the odds last night...that whole deal.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

It all makes sense now. Wyatt is secretly a Bo-Leaver


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So Black & Blue is the colour this month


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And now we go from "The Eater of Worlds" to

"The Eater of Pushes" :cena


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Luke Harper


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

all in all... said:


> "if the show is shit, the fans will sit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd rather they give Rusev the IC title than have him lose to Cena again in this stale ass feud.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, the champ is here! :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Most of the fans looked bored really...a lot of blank stares.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

all in all... said:


> i'd like to see the 'family' home in the swamp, bray rambling on, Bo watching motivational vhs tapes on a 13 inch tv, Dad all grey and wrinkled in the corner muttering how the government is after him for back taxes


That would be one of the greatest WWE segments of all time


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The usual suspects for the open challenge are in KOTR. Who will step up?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This tool has to get mic time every week?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TommyRich said:


> Yeah...ok



:bo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John Cena in a I QUIT MATCH. Really?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wanted Bo and Bray!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As if anyone thought you would put Rusev over, John.

:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SPOILER ALERT.............................. IWINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Bray Wyatt should have interacted w/ Bo. WTF GAYEE*


C'mon Nikki

C'mon Bo. I Bo-lieve!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*ITLL BE THE MIZ

MARINE V MARINE

*


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

The champ.... is. HEAAAAAAAAH



Fuck sake Cena, pls go


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Lana Behind the Green Door remake! :mark:


it's so crazy, but I might pay for that one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I'd love to talk to you about how brutal that Russian Chain Match was" 

Except that the match wasn't really that brutal.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They really should give more people promos.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

"THE CHAMP. IS. HEEEEEEYAAAAAAAAA!"

Fuck off you played out sack of shit. Bore me more.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Bray Wyatt should have interacted w/ Bo. WTF GAYEE*


They're saving that until they really want to bury Bray, Bo will walk up to him when he's on the tron cutting a promo and say "Bray stop being weird, mom says dinners done".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:CENA

fuck off you bastard


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena, you're trash, Trash, TRASH!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Result of the Cena/Rusev Payback match already posted on Wikipedia :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> "I'd love to talk to you about how brutal that Russian Chain Match was"
> 
> Except that the match wasn't really that brutal.


That match was plenty brutal. Just not the good kind of 'brutal.'


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

cena is giving away spoilers


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can you give a real promo anytime soon John? You sound like a politician reading a practiced speech.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena defending my country makes me want to defect.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> As if anyone thought you would put Rusev over, John.
> 
> :ti


The alzheimer's of the members on here sure are terrible


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

muricah


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Corny jokes Cena is here tonigbt


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Cena just alleged Lana sucked dick to get a rematch and Rusev beats her.

Well, beats most of his other promos.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> So Black & Blue is the colour this month


:vince5 Tune in next month to see what the new color combination will be!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This guys' gimmick is just to be as big of an obnoxious GEEK as possible.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I will fight them on a boat. I will fight them in a moat.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

how DARe he invoke winston churchill


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Did Cena pretty much just say that Lana blew somebody in the Authority office to get the rematch? Lol

That's what I got out of that.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

k cena. we all know this .... for like the 1000th time


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Baltimore made me forget about RAW...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Who is Cena going to beat tonight?
> 
> After talking about how great the WWE is and how much he loves the fans and how he overcame the odds last night...that whole deal.


Definitely feelin Sheamus for the next feud or the feud after that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The end of Rusev is near. 


Will Lana turn face to join John Cena at Payback?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cena already spoiling Payback :cena2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> it's so crazy, but I might pay for that one.


I might not even pirate it!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

john's a regular winston churchill ....

and mate, you are a fucking walking spoiler alert.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

"Keeps his pimp hand strong"

John...John stop.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A USA chant, a lets go Cena and a Cena sucks chant all the same time


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trust me John, nobody thinks he's going to make you say you quit fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hopes Swagger answers the challenge.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You want to honor America? 

Leave. I'd cheer.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

You're already a disgrace Cena, that much is covered.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I hate american chauvinism so much. So fucking annoying.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

cena, the king of cheap pops. GTFO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just watch Cena will drop the US title then go on to win the IC title since DB will probably have to retire


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And here comes the pandering... why knock Lana for possibly "sucking dick" to get a match John. YOu auck dick every damn time you're in the ring to try and get a positive reaction.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the WWE makes the match at Payback even MORE predictable by Cena putting his career on the line :ha


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Definitely feelin Sheamus for the next feud or the feud after that.


Wouldn't make sense. Sheamus wants to beef with the little guys sand Cena is huge


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The crowd is awful tonight. Well, at least they're vocal, and that's better than a silent arena, but the fucking stadium is filled with idiots.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This ass clown still talking? good grief


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, I thought he was gonna say he'd retire lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Result of the Cena/Rusev Payback match already posted on Wikipedia :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Hard Work' John Cena.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That match was plenty brutal. Just not the good kind of 'brutal.'


did they even hit each other with the chain?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena to Rusev:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bucks/Bulls have one hell of a game going on right now. It's been an awesome series, they have been neck and neck all night changing leads.

And on USA Cena is giving his promo. His one promo. That he gives every week.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Why would they get rid of Rusev so soon? Everyone knows Cena is winning.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jobber Incoming.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> Cena, you're trash, Trash, TRASH!


He's garbage. But if you like him, more power to you.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

3MANBAND BABABYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

This guy is a fucking Cancer.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

This is such a shitty RAW lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Slater of all people? This should be 2 mins tops.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Heath "We're a three-man band" Slater.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It should have been Mark Henry challenging John Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEATH SLATERRRRRR. ONE MAN BAND BABYYYYYYYY!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HEATH SLATER? :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Good fucking god. Give me strength.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

John Cena Jobbers Challenge!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slater!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok is Heath Slater still using the 3MB music? :ha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The new US champ Heath Slater pls :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heath Slater! With a mic! Please let him win.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yelawolf?:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What happened to his Hair???

Does Vince hate hair?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe in you Slater

:booklel


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HEATH SLATER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

United States champion of the world :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, seriously, Cena has to be squashing him.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So Cena has a scheduled match against Rusev at Payback so we know this US Open is useless. Can't WWE throw a curveball and make Cena lose it before Payback??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hmmm. Will Cena retire.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"this is the new symbol of excellence"?

He straight up ripped off that Seth Rollins shield promo when he was talking about how the Shield was the new symbol of excellence.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuck, Slater gets beat in less than 2 minutes.

Although I chuckled at "United States Champion of the World".


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

He's a 3 man baaaaaaaaaaa...wait what?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Heath Slater gets heat every time he has a mic no matter how irrelevant he is!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

lol at slater


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnit man, I actually wanted to see Cena/Slater.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you Rusev!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Heath didn't even make it to the ring...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So much for that 

LANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

For a split second I thought there might be an actual surprise win somehow with Slater...what an idiot I am.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is he dressed like Christian :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shame. When Lana goes face, Lana is done and Rusev will not be as over. Double fail.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lana look good. Always.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is with all the NFL references tonight?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SLATER'S FINALLY GETTING HIS U.S. TITLE MATCH, BAYBAY!

Edit: Nevermind.  But at least Rusev is keeping his hoe in check. wens


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sable in 2015 this is fucking hilarious. It works though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EL EM EF AY OH


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

He didn't even make it to the ramp.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Welp, Lana turning on Rusev at the next ppv.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess here we go with the obligatory Rusev and Lana split up because the WWE doesn't know how to keep a good thing going.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

poor lana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, we all "want" Lana :lana


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana is the most over in the WWE!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rusev has been reduced to playing Marc Mero to Lana's Sable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev gonna do the job to Cena AGAIN AND lose Lana.

It's going to be over for Rusev.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ok is Heath Slater still using the 3MB music? :ha


ACP, You could have been at this show! You missed Cena v Slater. How will you ever forgive yourself?!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Lana is getting over, better stick her with Cena in some manner. :cena3


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's how you make Rusev heel. Make him keep Lana off tv! Watch the riots ensue.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

:whiteknight :cena to the rescue.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, I might get Rusev's plan. Rusev threatens to put Lana in the Accolade, Cena quits, Lana and Rusev reveal it was a ploy and laugh.

I hope.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

We want Lana!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> did they even hit each other with the chain?


more like a tug a war. 

It was essentially a old strap match like below. Except with a chain, and now they use red/green lights to keep count of the turnbuckle taps by the opponent for the win.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

My god people need to hop of Wyatt's dick, I like Wyatt as a performer, I'm a Ryback mark, but think of it this way:

Theres been plenty of wrestlers who fought Undertaker and lost, Wyatt could potentially be a great heel in the future but stop trashing Ryback as if the guy has never cut a promo or worked long and effective matches before.

Ryback in all honesty needs more of a rub than Wyatt does anyhow, he's a very over face that still has yet to win any championships, whereas atleast Bray Wyatt has atleast got a proper shot at the Undertaker. Wyatt's character is directionless right now, winning against Ryback won't actually do him much favors.

"Woo he won a match." so what? He beat Ryback, where does he go from there, straight to the main event? No, he's still stuck in the mid-card. He needs to target a big fish and actual go over them for once, that is what Bray Wyatt really needs, and a direction.

Honestly I don't want to see either lose, Wyatt's character is rather unique on the roster and WWE has been squandering his potential. Really I'd just love to see Ryback get US/IC gold atleast. The most I'm going to hope for is a decent feud, who knows? Ryback and Wyatt havn't actually wrestled together yet and might actually have some chemistry, it's intriguing but...I'm just worried WWE will fuck it all up.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RUSEV YOU CAN GO EAT A SWEATY MEAT LOG, THIS WAS MY BI-MONTHLY HEATH SLATER TV TIME AND HE DIDN'T EVEN GET TO THE RING TO GET SQUASHED. GOD DAMNIT STOP RUINING THE ONLY ENJOYMENT I'M ABLE TO GET OUT OF THIS SHITTY SHOW.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rusev gonna do the job to Cena AGAIN AND lose Lana.
> 
> It's going to be over for Rusev.


Yep. He's toast...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Slater is fucking awesome !

He came across as drunk or something. Why the hell did he say "Johnny Boy, Randy Orton isn't here" before getting superkick'd by Rusev ? :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> ACP, You could have been at this show! You missed Cena v Slater. How will you ever forgive yourself?!



I will have another beer and kill the brain cell that reminds me of what I missed :jericho2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... that shot of the crowd didn't match the boos at all. Most people weren't even paying attention.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Length of the "Shitty RAW Recap" this time = over 2 hours fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Why would they get rid of Rusev so soon? Everyone knows Cena is winning.


cena's fans don't, still real to them dammit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He probably bangs Lana like that too. AH-AH-AH-AH-AH-AH


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rusev cuts a good promo for one of them foreign people


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

is that bruising on Rusev's head, or is he slowly growing a gorbachev birthmark


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Solf said:


> The crowd is awful tonight. Well, at least they're vocal, and that's better than a silent arena, but the fucking stadium is filled with idiots.


Why cause they don't cheer for the internets favorite wrestlers


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> OK, I might get Rusev's plan. Rusev threatens to put Lana in the Accolade, Cena quits, Lana and Rusev reveal it was a ploy and laugh.
> 
> I hope.


Now you know WWE is not that smart.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Getting fed up of Rusev and Cena, I thought that they was taking the title off Rusev to make him go onto bigger things, I guess not,


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Rusev heard from Slaters promo that he was going to f*ck Cena up and no way he could beat him for the title so he had to interfere and take him out


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> I will have another beer and kill the brain cell that reminds me of what I missed :jericho2


But you could have been there man... you could have stood there and looked bored beyond belief! Think about how awesome it would have been!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> OK, I might get Rusev's plan. Rusev threatens to put Lana in the Accolade, Cena quits, Lana and Rusev reveal it was a ploy and laugh.
> 
> I hope.


.... Hmmmm, I can see that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana is following the Miss Elizabeth story arc. Rusev and Cena to be the new Superpowers/MegaPowers.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Good luck ith your comedy career in the WWE, Rusev.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can Lana get a twerking gimmick pls?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Remember Cena used to get scared of the Russian flag?x *


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

It's only been an hour wtf feels like it's been on for about 5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, triple threat match at payback.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I was wishing one of the options been Dean Ambrose.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> He probably bangs Lana like that too. AH-AH-AH-AH-AH-AH


wouldn't you?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Justin Beiber' chant, and some have a go at smark crowds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is, Reigns back in the title picture.

:ti

So much for the heat fading from Reigns. About to come back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

triple theat to protect Reigns from getting gassed and looking like shit


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Payback triple threat is a lock.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Triple Threat.....guess Seth wins. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Technically this doesn't make sense. How does Rusev get a 2nd rematch? 

Kane will still make it a 4 way somehow.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I cannot believe this guy is our champion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Fucking Triple Threat Title match? :deanfpalm


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Payback Prediction: Lana throws in the towel for Rusev to give Cena the win.

Raw prediction for the rest of the year:
Oversaturation of Seth Rollins on Raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins is good in the ring and great on the mic, props for that, but his character is poor and weak


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I posted my thoughts about the riot here in Baltimore on Twitter. I dislike cops at times, but the rioters are pretty stupid too. This will be my only post about it.

Enjoy this photo I found


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

obvious triple threat is obvious


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> wouldn't you?


Anyone not named Darren Young would.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> But you could have been there man... you could have stood there and looked bored beyond belief! Think about how awesome it would have been!


Yeah, but @A-C-P couldn't have been blazing like he might be doing right now!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gotta put Reigns in a multi man match so he can look str0nk :reigns2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rep me

I was right


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Why cause they don't cheer for the internets favorite wrestlers


Mainly because they're chanting USA. Patriotism always is a proof of ignorance and herd mentality. Nicely tried, though.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i kinda wanted the third option to be...KANE


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know, at least in 2000 WCW there was Scott Steiner... never knew what crazy shit he was going to say. Someone steal his gimmick quick!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Continuum said:


> i kinda wanted the third option to be...KANE


The internet itself would shut down just so there wouldn't be a chance of that. Who in the hell would want Kane vs. Rollins?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Solf said:


> Mainly because they're chanting USA. Patriotism always is a proof of ignorance and herd mentality. Nicely tried, though.


They chant USA in every city lol, they were chanting it at wrestlemania. Has their never been a good crowd since Rusev debuted then?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> Mainly because they're chanting USA. Patriotism always is a proof of ignorance and herd mentality. Nicely tried, though.


Lol says the person from France, you have nothing to be proud of so you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dance Truth. That's all your useless ass is good for.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whats up! :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Yeah, but @A-C-P couldn't have been blazing like he might be doing right now!



:lmao Oh. I have been high in The Resch Center a few times


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look at these stale milk yokels


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AWL SPIDERS!*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DA ZOO KEEPUH :mark:



Kabraxal said:


> You know, at least in 2000 WCW there was Scott Steiner... never knew what crazy shit he was going to say. Someone steal his gimmick quick!


Give Zack Ryder a live mic and let him cut a pipe bomb every week :vince$


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

BAN ALL SPIDERS FROM THE WWE


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at that ginger. :honoraryblack


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whoop there it is. Yo ass pinned Truth.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Truth must be taking crack again.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The internet itself would shut down just so there wouldn't be a chance of that. Who in the hell would want Kane vs. Rollins?


it would make sense storyline wise.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is how bad Raw is... I'm sitting here looking at the paper work and actually wondering if going over the rate of fiber optic cable v normal copper ethernet is more boring than Raw. This is actually a fucking debate I"m having with myself. What in the flying fuck...


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Is R-Truth's gimmick that he's retarded?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr.Sinister is in the motha f*cking house!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

get rid of this tom. ut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Rollins is good in the ring and great on the mic, props for that, but his character is poor and weak


its because the WWE can't book a good heel, they have to make him a pussy heel
Rollins should be a cocky heel that doesn't need to cheat to win and doesnt back down
its stupid how they book him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When R-Truth does a better promo than you, give up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stardust looks like someone from a Botchamania vid


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> But luckily he's gained 20 pounds. *That jiggle is hypnotic.*


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Already know i'm skipping payback like I skipped extreme rules.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

R Truth and Cody, this is what professional wrestling has come too..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Craziest type of black guy vs Craziest type of white guy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I posted my thoughts about the riot here in Baltimore on Twitter. I dislike cops at times, but the rioters are pretty stupid too. This will be my only post about it.
> 
> Enjoy this photo I found


This post was so random. It took me by surprise that I must respond with this.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*$tardust. WWE's Ke$ha.

KING CODY*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Solf said:


> Mainly because they're chanting USA. Patriotism always is a proof of ignorance and herd mentality. Nicely tried, though.





Heath V said:


> Lol says the person from France, you have nothing to be proud of so you wouldn't understand.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> This is how bad Raw is... I'm sitting here looking at the paper work and actually wondering if going over the rate of fiber optic cable v normal copper ethernet is more boring than Raw. This is actually a fucking debate I"m having with myself. What in the flying fuck...


By paper work do you mean three page book report about Captain Underpants?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody is never going to get anywhere with this Stardust gimmick. Retire it plz.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Lol says the person from France, you have nothing to be proud of so you wouldn't understand.


that's not fair, they had napoleon.....wait he was Corsican.

r truth in the king of the ring tourney is a joke


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> This is how bad Raw is... I'm sitting here looking at the paper work and actually wondering if going over the rate of fiber optic cable v normal copper ethernet is more boring than Raw. This is actually a fucking debate I"m having with myself. What in the flying fuck...


I was doing Statistics homework last night during ER, I know how you feel :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Eden is cheating on Cody Rhodes with Stardust :mj2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Trying to find his own identity, by ripping off someone else's identity?

Okay Book.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> They chant USA in every city lol, they were chanting it at wrestlemania. Has their never been a good crowd since Rusev debuted then?


The crowd always suck in the Rusev segments, to be honest. This piss poor idea that foreigner heels are cool in 2015 seems to draw the worst out of everyone.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Where's Jimmy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao Oh. I have been high in The Resch Center a few times


:lmao I read that as The *Roach* Center! :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> By paper work do you mean three page book report about Captain Underpants?


It's called an internship. You know, working to an actual good paying job? Maybe when you grow up you'll understand.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

I've always liked Goldust but I've never been able to be sold on the Stardust gimmick. It just feels really phony.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah just to clarify, you can't murder your wife in the doctrine of the Church of England ... just so you all know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> This post was so random. It took me by surprise that I must respond with this.


Yeah, I saw a few people in here mention Baltimore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Cody is never going to get anywhere with this Stardust gimmick. Retire it plz.


He isn't going anywhere but this is still the most interesting he's ever been imo.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Stardust vs Truth fora Gazillion times. I swear the bookers are doing it on purpose just to fuck with us.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Where's Jimmy


shaking his head backstage


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh hahaha poor coday


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

See ya in the finals Barrett.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

R-Truth wins! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Barrett get a bye into the finals.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592860319799705600


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope R-Truth wins King of the Ring so that there will be no more spiders.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Truth winning.

This struggle KOTR:no:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I remember when Cody was in Royal Rumble matches for 25-30 minutes... and now he loses to R-Truth. I love R-Truth (I think that he's hilarious and entertaining), but he has no place in the KOTR tournament! Come on!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Black people are winning in WWE. Are they reading this forum?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Truth is so high right now


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would rather have the King in the Ring final as the main event than the crappy tag team match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cody loses to Truth. fpalm


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Wwe is doing kotr? Awesome

Wish it was 3 matches in one night but still thats awesome theyre doing a tournamnet in one night. I love that stuff


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Joy to the world. My stream cut off


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Has Stardust ever won a singles match? Someone tell me!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cody deserves better.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Undertakerowns said:


> Black people are winning in WWE. Are they reading this forum?


Are they really? Look at R-Truth. Is he winning in the game of life?

No.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#BanAllSpiders 

The current state of RAW main events unkout


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol says the person from France, you have nothing to be proud of so you wouldn't understand.


I don't care about my country. I don't care about yours. I care about individuals.

Now, if you want to stick to the "my country vs yours lol" shtick, I'd advise you against it though. You'd only make yourself look ridiculous.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

@Chrome Bucks up 3 at Halftime :cudi


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wonder if there is outrage over Truth winning. Big Show and Kane get it all the time, Truth is either 40 or pretty damn close. They've ruined Cody.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Vince called an audible. He doesn't want the rioting and looting to spread to WWE merch.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

If Truth gets to the semi and both Ziggler and Ambrose don't it will be an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> I don't care about my country. I don't care about yours. I care about individuals.
> 
> Now, if you want to stick to the "my country vs yours lol" shtick, I'd advise you against it though. You'd only make yourself look ridiculous.


Lol whatever makes you feel better..

For the record I care very much about my country AND individuals.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cody didn't lose to R-Truth. It was Stardust that lost to him. :lelbron


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I would rather have the King in the Ring final as the main event than the crappy tag team match.


*9/10 PLAYAS disagree. Holla.*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cody is a waste of talent. It must feel awful for the guy, knowing that he's plenty good enough, but having to deal with such shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Besides the King of the Ring the Network line up for this week looks like garbage.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Wonder if there is outrage over Truth winning. Big Show and Kane get it all the time, *Truth is either 40 or pretty damn close.* They've ruined Cody.


43


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Wonder if there is outrage over Truth winning. Big Show and Kane get it all the time, Truth is either 40 or pretty damn close. They've ruined Cody.


No because Truth rarely wins and he's no where near the main-event. Especially there for years like DEATH and DEATH. He's a lower card geek so nothing he does matters.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooo!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Springer and WWE Too Hot for TV

Too hot for whom? WWE really scraping the barrel for :vince$


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Does this company even care at this point?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Cody is never going to get anywhere with this Stardust gimmick. Retire it plz.


They had the right concept, but they executed it poorly. Perhaps because it's the PG Era still. 


I envisioned Stardust was going to be the flamboyant/androgynous superstar of the new generation. Goldust 2.0, but WWE avoided any of the sexual/homosexual/flirtation overtones that helped create Goldust. 


Instead they went with the kiddy PG approach which was make Stardust into a buffoon for slapstick comedy. 


Thus older fans intelligence were insulted.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What's going on in Baltimore.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Wonder if there is outrage over Truth winning. Big Show and Kane get it all the time, Truth is either 40 or pretty damn close. They've ruined Cody.


R TRUTH IS A MAN OF THE PEOPLE, HE WANTS TO BAN ALL SPIDERS. NOBODY LIKES SPIDERS, AND THOSE THAT DO DON'T MATTER ANYWAYS. KANE AND BIG SHOW AREN'T IN IT FOR OUR BEST INTERESTS. #BANALLSPIDERS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fandango vs Adam Rose #3123926131736136 .... FandangoWinsLol.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *9/10 PLAYAS disagree. Holla.*


now all we need is a surprise appearance by ...THE UNDERTAKAAA


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO MORE SPIDERS! :ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I like his theme music for some reason. It's actually original and not some boring generic metal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three hours. Three long-ass hours.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Must be near time for a roster cull. These 2 goofs should be top contenders for culling


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes we have this match.

Thank God for NHL hockey.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rosa :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fandango with ease!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHA. No reaction whatsoever for Rosa being a Rosebud.

Get lost, uggo.

ut


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is fucking surreal


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I bet Rosa has a creamy Latina pussy.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

look at these two nobodies, man. rose looks kinda like John morrison, i'll call him johnny nitro the second


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh God, she's gonna talk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, even in jobberville there's even-steven booking.

Jesus don't let her talk.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

loving the heel work tonight


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Attitude Era of this would have Adam Rose in bed with Rosa, too fuck with Fandango.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ROSE WINS! ROSE WINS! ROSE WINS!

:booklel at Bookah saying Rose pinning Fanny was a big win.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> What's going on in Baltimore.


Ignorance.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Continuum said:


> now all we need is a surprise appearance by ...THE UNDERTAKAAA


*BUCKLE UP TEDDY.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Some ****** just cost Fandango a match


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Adam Rose won a match...on RAW!!! Damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rosa, pls retire.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is like The Clash of the Titans! Two great powers against each other. Superman v Batman ain't got nothing on this! Fandango should win.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good Gawd, Rosa is hideous.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Between summer raw, Layla and now rosa menses, fandango has lost at least twenty times due to an ex girlfriend distracting him in the last calendar year


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

pass me a sick bag.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Forget Strong vs Tanahashi, Rose vs Fandango is MOTY


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandango's a face? :booklel

Writers are scapegoats for H and Steph


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this is dumb.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT LIVE SEX CELEBRATION


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Adam is a PYMP!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Rosa get plastic surgery on her face?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn does Bruce Jenner move fast.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Just WHY?!

End RAW already...


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Does Fandango even understand the storyline? lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What in the fuck was that I just turned to see? Rose and Rosa kissing?! SERIOUSLY! FUCKING PUT A WARNING LABEL ON THIS SHIT!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Poor Adam Rose, bet he wishes he was still feuding with the bunny.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I see WWE is finally putting Rosa's true talent to work.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, who thought giving a mic to Rosa was a good idea :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> BAHAHAHAHA. No reaction whatsoever for Rosa being a Rosebud.
> 
> *Get lost, uggo.*
> 
> ut


:buried dat hoe. :rollins

Have some rep, breh.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rose isn't gay? Huh.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cruiserweight title would make this a good feud.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I bet Rosa has a creamy Latina pussy.


Haha no doubt. They all do, that's why I married one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

........okay, I lied. I'll say a few more things.

It was a little exciting to watch the riot on TV, I'm a little twisted in the head because of my own personal hellish life. (You all see the Joker avi & that crazy ass video in my sig. lol) But I'm not out of control like what alot of these people in the city have been doing. #SilentRage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rosa, how could You!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

We're not watching a parody. This is the real deal.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If Bryan has to retire Brie will divorce his ass


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They haven't acknowledged them being married in months on Raw. But NOW they bring it up. Okay then WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why can't DB cut this promo?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Rosa....better mic skills than Reigns!

Brie, yet another face turn. Pour the tequila! #BrieMode


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So is Brie back to being Daniel's wife since Naomi turning heel forced the Bellas to turn face for some reason?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BRIE*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam she really shouldn't be giving us bryan news.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brie Bella talking for Daniel Bryan = burial


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHA.

WTF was that all about?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, Naomi's character has a perfectly legit gripe for going after Brie. 

Bitch screwed her last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao at the You suck, Rosa! She most surely does! 

The bloom left that flower ages ago!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I bet Rosa has a creamy Latina pussy.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm>


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Is Brie Bella still a face?

Is Naomi still a funkadactyl?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"NO, HONEY, STOP TALKING, YOU'RE NOT GOOD AT THAT" :bryan2


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The irony in what Botchomi just said


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm so glad that Naomi is heel. So I can actually hate her.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol naomi, so concise


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SovereignVA said:


> So is Brie back to being Daniel's wife since Naomi turning heel forced the Bellas to turn face for some reason?



Yep that about sums it up and in a month when Paige and Bryan are back The Bellas will randomly flip back heel

:ha


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Felt like such an unsincere promo by Brie. lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> What's going on in Baltimore.





Heath V said:


> Ignorance.


https://twitter.com/CNN


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Some ****** just cost Fandango a match


oh STFU with this ****** talk, you want to go see someone who least look remotely ****** go Google Image Chyna or Nicole Bass.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

jesus make up your minds creative. Brie's a sweet lady but she's a much better heel, Nikki is a great heel, don't do this.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

How can someone human survive this without being on illegal drugs? Plz tell me...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, the bellas are faces now.. Literally when, how and why....


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

oh my gawd my fart smells like raw


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> They haven't acknowledged them being married in months on Raw. But NOW they bring it up. Okay then WWE


Injury seems a bit more serious than they first thought. Hope he comes back okay.

As for the Rosa and Rose, seriously?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> https://twitter.com/CNN


That truly sucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Brie got pie faced. That's sort of a face turn.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Face :brie1 is back lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL ok who did it 

http://www.comicvine.com/forums/battles-7/who-can-beat-cena-in-a-i-quit-match-1666984/#8


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I give up, this RAW has just been atrocious and I feel sorry for anyone who's gonna watch the rest of it


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Wtf are they doing. And enough with brie coattailing d bry for cheap pops. I thought we were passed that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> I see WWE is finally putting Rosa's true talent to work.


Do you think she passed the oral exam? :mj


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Nobody cares about you, or your husband"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

These random ass heels and face turns are hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bowlen said:


> How can someone human survive this without being on illegal drugs? Plz tell me...


By being on legal drugs.

#Prescriptions4Life #Painkillers :hbk1


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I bet Rosa has a creamy Latina pussy.





Nikki Bella said:


> That truly sucks.


Yes, and it proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No King Cody


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to warp back to 1987


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Naomi looks like she taste like chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This crazy bat


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice glasses...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Naomis entrance has made me dizzy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So of course because she's black and a heel, she has to be ratchet.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> These random ass heels and face turns are hilarious.


there are no heels and faces in the wwe. oh and theres no logic either


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WHAT A CUNT STEALING SASHA'S SHIZ STILL*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Naomi's new theme makes me wanna kill myself.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Everytime Naomi comes out.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

C'mon Brie!

Naomi gonna put bishes in wheelchairs.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Come on Brie! Please stop...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So tonight no coming on Nikki we get to come on Brie instead :curry2


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Rly I can't fucking stand this Naomi or w/e she's called. Just fuck off alrdy


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Naomi got F'ed last night, and she's going to F'ed again with the Brie cheaters at ringside. 


I so wish Naomi could turn into Jacqueline , she would hurt both the Bellas with ease.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dammit Naomi copying Sasha's shades. Put on a hat or something


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok well nobody sane wants to watch this garbage, here's AJ Styles doing some cool stuff.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When I see Naomis glasses I think of this


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I still really want Naomi's boots/shoes. Like now.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Naomi :summer2

"Come on Brie/Nikki"-yells drinking game ongoing.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Naomi in that outfit looks like She Hulk.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait are the soles of Naomi's shoes changing colors :ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cooooooooooomoooooooooooon Breeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> When I see Naomis glasses I think of this


:lol it's true!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So tonight no coming on Nikki we get to come on Brie instead :curry2


Looks like we found something they're good at.

#CumDumpstersArePeopleToo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Supreme Being said:


> Rly I can't fucking stand this Naomi or w/e she's called. Just fuck off alrdy


I thought she was Alicia Fox :downing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi > Sasha & The Bella Hoes

You geeks need to stop.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Wait are the soles of Naomi's shoes changing colors :ha


Thank god, I thought that was the LSD kicking in. Got to wait for hour three for that.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I still really want Naomi's boots/shoes. Like now.


so you can smell em right? get out of here creeper! we already got chrome we dont need another one!





j/k


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

BRIIEEEE MODDEEEE :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Brie :curry2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roll up pins are kill.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Worst roll up ever. Anyone still saying Naomi can wrestle gtfo.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Naomi in that outfit looks like She Hulk.


really?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So the Bellas are faces again...just 'cause. Eck was right about the divas being booked as catty schizos.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

SLAYOMI!!! BITCH YASSS!!! SERVE!!!!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That was a terrible roll up pin


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Supreme Being said:


> Rly I can't fucking stand this Naomi or w/e she's called. Just fuck off alrdy


Yeah! Two more years of the Bellas and Paige!

...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is that pointless match over? can Paige just return to NXT instead of the main roster? Please?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Naomi has nothing to offer.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> When I see Naomis glasses I think of this


Reading Rainbow, motherfucker.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Man, I feel so sports entertained after that match. And people want to give these chicks 60 min. iron man matches? LOL

#GivaDivasWithNoWrestlingAbilityAChanceJustBecause


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Ambrose!!!!!! woot woot


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dean "Fucking" Ambrose time :ambrose4


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

This storyline, if you can even call it that, makes me wanna snap my own fucking neck... wtf even is Naomi fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Naomi has nothing to offer.*


She can offer me dat ass


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

She botched a roll up how much worse can you get?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i wish dean would start acting like an adult.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Missed Stardust vs Truth and Rose vs Fandango. I'm comfortable in missing that.

After catching up via a Dot Net report, I noticed a terrible commentary mistake. I'm not as critical of JBL as some are, but he referenced "Joffrey Lannister". It's Joffrey Baratheon, dammit!

Wow Naomi's new gimmick is bad. It's a super shit rip off of Sasha Banks. The Boss is turning in her grave, and she's not even dead.

Ambrose vs Sheamus time! Give it more than 5 minutes and it should be a hell of a hard hitting brawl.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Naomi has nothing to offer.*


Except a fresh feud that's not Paige vs. Bellas so go Naomi.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Everybody vote Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins. It probably won't matter, but at least there's a point made.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> really?


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Swear to fuck that ginger fucktard better not go over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xpac buried Naomi's roll up on Twitter:

Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 1m1 minute ago
I don't know how beautiful the technique was.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> She botched a roll up how much worse can you get?


Dolph did it last night, but because he's male that's okay?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*King Ambrose will murder ppl with a scepter.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That blonde chick in the audience was happy to see Dean.

Take that Roman :ambrose


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> She botched a roll up how much worse can you get?


Exactly.

And folks compairing her to Jacqueline... Jackie was tough, a way better wrestler and has some big ass titties. Naomi... bleh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> She can offer me dat ass


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MK_Dizzle said:


> Dolph did it last night, but because he's male that's okay?


He doesn't botch every match he's in so I don't see where you're going here


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> That blonde chick in the audience was happy to see Dean.
> 
> Take that Roman :ambrose


All women are happy to see Dean. it's written on the ticket 'women, bring a change of knickers' when ever he's billed lol. 

sorry lol.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> Swear to fuck that ginger fucktard better not go over


Go kiss his arse! He seems to like that lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wilder said:


> Man, I feel so sports entertained after that match. And people want to give these chicks 60 min. iron man matches? LOL
> 
> #GivaDivasWithNoWrestlingAbilityAChanceJustBecause


I want to go 60 minutes with Eva, Nattie or Paige. 3-1 handicap :sodone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


*Mr Nicholson. Gettin real tired of your shit lol.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop-country banned. Florida Georgia Line no more!


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

This show is draaaaggggiiiinnngggg....

There is literally only one storyline atm.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Naomi ain't no Professor Bitch. She's a Doctor Bitch
PhD in Ratchetology


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Baltimore will be voting for Ambrose


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

MK_Dizzle said:


> Dolph did it last night, but because he's male that's okay?


It was ok cause he is white and male

:shitstorm


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

man dean harper match...what a classic that was


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ban all tariffs on ale and banning pop country?

Sorry Truth but King Ambrose's promises are better :ambrose4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Would be soo weird if Ziggles was to interfere in this match.....


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol so they managed to make him even more pale


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dean has a problem with Taylor Swift


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So Dolph is going to cost Sheamus this match and Ambrose will win.

Sheamus/Dolph II for Payback


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

#banpopcountry


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> She botched a roll up how much worse can you get?


Was it any worse than the roll-up pin Kofi gave to Cesaro last night to win the Gold? 

I THINK NOT!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if ziggler will screw sheamus in this match... Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how they brought back those screen on screen promos before the matches. Reminds me of the old days.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Sheamus' skin is AMAZING!!! It's like it glows!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I see in the future a man named Ziggler will appear and cost Sheamus the match. I could be wrong..... :shrug


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> I want to go 60 minutes with Eva, Nattie or Paige. 3-1 handicap :sodone


Paige, Bayley, and Alexa Bliss. 3 on 1 Handicap :Banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Also, I know Naomi's roll up was bad, but did anybody forget that ROSA MENDES was given a LIVE MIC.

I'd rather stick my head in an alligator's mouth.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Sheamus got dog turds hanging from his beard, just noticed...i wonder if he has noticed it?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how they brought back those screen on screen promos before the matches. Reminds me of the old days.


With such luminaries as Muraco, Fuji and Piper


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is Sheamus supposed to be embodying Vince McMahon? Bullying the vanilla midgets, having grown men receive stinkfaces?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Are they having a amateur wrestling match?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Random turnbuckle camera outtanowhere!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

My damn mom called me because of the riot, she's in Virginia. (If anyone has seen my posts about her, she's like the source of my partial-twistedness). She was just worried and whatever, and the convo was okay........

*BUT I MISSED NAOMI, DAMNIT!* lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

These commentators are confusing me so much, but then again that's nothing new.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

This match is...not as entertaining as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleG said:


> "I'd love to talk to you about how brutal that Russian Chain Match was"
> 
> Except that the match wasn't really that brutal.


 Nor entertaining their matches are rapidly becoming boring and burying ruses totally


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm torn on this match. I could see them both being King


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how they brought back those screen on screen promos before the matches. Reminds me of the old days.


I also wish they bring back the motion match cards.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

raw is so predictable these days its beyond boring, had enough of this,

ps sorry to give you a spoiler but we all know ziggler will get involved here, lame stuff


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

heel_turn said:


> Is Sheamus supposed to be embodying Vince McMahon? Bullying the vanilla midgets, having grown men receive stinkfaces?


Or doing typical heel stuff by attacking faces

Ya know professional wrestling 101


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> This match is...not as entertaining as I thought it'd be.


Dean hasnt been delievering at all as of late. and people act like he's a god


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> All women are happy to see Dean. it's written on the ticket 'women, bring a change of knickers' when ever he's billed lol.
> 
> sorry lol.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

FOGHORN LEGHORN CHANT :lol


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Continuum said:


> Dean hasnt been delievering at all as of late. and people act like he's a god


Dean Ambrose v John Cena open challenge for US Title was the last best thing I seen from Deano!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Continuum said:


> Dean hasnt been delievering at all as of late. and people act like he's a god


Well, he actually is good. The thing is, that the lame WWE style is not matching with his. He can't be Jon Moxley one bit, so he doesn't deliver as of late.

His character also has no direction at all.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Who else saw the girls in my sig in that smoking commercial???


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Continuum said:


> Dean hasnt been delievering at all as of late. and people act like he's a god


Definitely no hero worship here, since first going over his routine has been sanitised and dullified to not scare the 5 year olds


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm torn on this match. I could see them both being King


Sheamus should have lost in the finals to a face, but that's not happening now

Now we'll have him face either Dean Ambrose or Adrian Neville face Bad News Barrett, who both have recent clean wins over him so it won't be an upset or anything


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

I think Sheamus likes Deans hair!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No mention of King Kurt Angle :risingangle


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

FUCKING COMMENTATORS call the moves damnnnn do your job idiots...or talk about lord of the rings whatever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus is underrated in the ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Sheamus should have lost in the finals to a face, but that's not happening now
> 
> Now we'll have him face either Dean Ambrose or Adrian Neville face Bad News Barrett, who both have recent clean wins over him so it won't be an upset or anything


Neville Barrett rematch looms likely! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *So the Bellas are faces again*...just 'cause. Eck was right about the divas being booked as catty schizos.


They're whatever benefits them in that instant. They're very quick to bring up Brie's connection with Bryan whenever they can. Whatever's easiest for them, I guess.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He has that clover leaf locked!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That elbow drop of Ambrose's is really cool....it'd be nice if he won a few matches with it. You know, to make it mean something.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

theres shitler


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was stupid.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

When was the last time anyone with any credibility submitted on TV? Even Jack Swagger "passed out" at TLC and Summer Slam. I remember Luke Harper tapping out to the Yes Lock a few months back but besides that just random jobbers tapping out to the accolade on Smackdown


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sooo Sheamus is through?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Dolph interferes but he's stupid about it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So does that mean Sheamus advances?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

We're two hours into this and I can't remember one single thing to be good. :vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolph should have hit Ambrose first to get Sheamus DQ'd then attack Sheamus
so stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus running away from Ziggler. All WWE heels are booked the same way.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Woooowwweeeee! Ziggles is here! Why?! :lmao 

He f*cking flew too!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler just eliminated dirty dean from the KOTR..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the Brock Lesnar guy at every WWE event?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm all late in the thread now....




wkc_23 said:


> She can offer me dat ass


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha King Sheamus will be back!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*FAKE AND GAY*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well done, Sheamus, Well Done


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose to turn?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

When did finishers start to mean so little????


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose loses?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ziggler, your ass is grass kid.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Good god, I feel bad for Ambrose here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler is an idiot. Fella cost you the match against Barrett. So what do you do in return? HELP HIM ADVANCE!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ambrose HAS to destroy Ziggler now. Go lunatic on his ass


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The High King said:


> raw is so predictable these days its beyond boring, had enough of this,
> 
> ps sorry to give you a spoiler but we all know ziggler will get involved here, lame stuff


and sure enough, whoever would have guessed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose got DQ'd because of Ziggler interference but hey he gives no fucks


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barrett/Truth 
Sheamus/Neville 

Not bad ties tbh. Surely Barrett/Neville final is happening


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Neville will win. Against Harper.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose be all:

:MAD :fuckthis


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Bowlen said:


> We're two hours into this and I can't remember one single thing to be good. :vince$



We are two wins away from no spiders


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Being an Ambrose fan has to be the hardest thing to be these days.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

neville should win KOTR but it will probably be Sheamus


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

To be completely honest with you, JBL, I don't want any of them. I can't see why anybody would :WHYYY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean needs to beat Mr. Ziggle's flippy ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler is an idiot. Fella cost you the match against Barrett. So what do you do in return? HELP HIM ADVANCE!


That pale Irish ass confused him.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dolph should have hit Ambrose first to get Sheamus DQ'd then attack Sheamus
> so stupid


He did, watch it and you'll see that Dolph had to go through Deans leg to get to Sheamus!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ziggler is a fucking weasle. Ambrose needs to whoop his ass. I'm inclined to think the crowd would cheer that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is it so hard to book your faces like they aren't complete idiots? Or your heels as if they aren't cowards? Fuck, it's literally paint by numbers for the flagshit shows.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The most obvious outcome this year incoming. Neville beat Harper


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Fuck Sheamus, fuck the WWE, fuck this bullshit, i've had enough fuckery for one night.... Bed time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I HOPE PAQUIO HOSPITALIZES FLOYD.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose better go after Ziggler for that shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How does beating Big Show give roman a chance at the Main Event? Uhh...no


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right I'm done watching for now.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler is an idiot. Fella cost you the match against Barrett. So what do you do in return? HELP HIM ADVANCE!


Sheamus's(?) ass was so tasty he wanted more, at any cost


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I can see who Dolph will be feuding with after Sheamus.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ziggler decided he likes Sheamus' arse so he's helping him advance. Gay storyline coming.

Sticking with King Neville.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Being an Ambrose fan has to be the hardest thing to be these days.


Just a Daniel Bryan fan saying hello.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Whoever has their match first has the advantage in the winner being that in kayfabe, they get more rest before the finals. The winner of the other match(who's going to be Neville) will thus convince the audience that they are more exhuasted and Barrett will look for a quick Bullhammer and a pin. So when Neville actually wins, it's all the more impressive, kayfabe wise at least. Or I could be wrong and we might get a King Barrett which wouldn't be bad at all either.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> Fuck Sheamus, fuck the WWE, fuck this bullshit, i've had enough fuckery for one night.... Bed time.


It's still light outside though..


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Poor Ambrose man. He really is just spinning his wheels in the WWE. When was the last time he won a freakin match?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How does beating Big Show give roman a chance at the Main Event? Uhh...no


It's the WWE. The same company that had HHH try to keep him out of a match for the title one PPV and just put him in the next PPV title match with no issue.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler is feuding with sheamus, He costs ambrose the match giving sheamus the win... Wew lad.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> neville should win KOTR but it will probably be Sheamus


Again? Please no. Just. No. fpalm


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Commercial after commercial...


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Heath V said:


> It's still light outside though..


3:08am where I am...


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ambrose is getting the briefcase so no worries.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

hng13 said:


> Poor Ambrose man. He really is just spinning his wheels in the WWE. When was the last time he won a freakin match?


Last night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> It's the WWE. The same company that had HHH try to keep him out of a match for the title one PPV and just put him in the next PPV title match with no issue.



And you say I am the one getting high all the time :jericho2


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Ziggler is feuding with sheamus, He costs ambrose the match giving sheamus the win... Wew lad.


its the ass, dude loves the ass.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Mizdow


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YES! SANDOWS BACK!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SANDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

hng13 said:


> Poor Ambrose man. He really is just spinning his wheels in the WWE. When was the last time he won a freakin match?


At Extreme Rules.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Promo time from Sandow :mark: :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

MK_Dizzle said:


> 3:08am where I am...


Sorry I didn't look at your location. It's 7:08 over here.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Neville will win KOTR and Vince will give him the rememberall so he can fucking recall his first name. Forgetful boy.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damien Sandow is back! Your Welcome!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shoot-dow!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Ryback promo..


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome back Sandow.... God we missed you!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit just got real yo.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He's back to Sandow. With a pipe bomb.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Sandow live RAW Shoot :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

First Ryback....Now Sandow. Oh boy.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is this a shoot promo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> And you say I am the one getting high all the time :jericho2


:lmao


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Heath V said:


> It's still light outside though..


There are other places in the world, you know... Time zones and stuff.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the "Come to Jesus" meeting we get with faces they don't know what to do with.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, I was wondering if they're ever gonna ban the brogue kick since it's just as dangerous as the damn Curb Stomp.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr McMandow :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I HOPE PAQUIO HOSPITALIZES FLOYD.*


one day, Floyd will be a split second too late and boom! knocked the fuck out. remember roy jones jr? in his prime untouchable. lost a split second of speed and then he became a walking punching bag.

I see Floyd doing the same.

sandow kills it, brand split, make him a upper carder please.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz is 10000X better than all forms of Sandow.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome! Sandow is back! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That shaky camera.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is going on?

:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AXELMANIA BROTHER


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> There are other places in the world, you know... Time zones and stuff.


No.....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Axelmania!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:mark:
Curtis and Damien in the same ring. :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sandow/Axel feud?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow showing his awesome side and actually revealing his plans for the future. Hopefully @Loudness is seeing this unfold. <3

DAT AXELMANIA THO, BROTHERS! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should just make sandow and ziggler a tag team
both have tons of fans and tons of talent
but get screwed over by the WWE machine


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Road to Axback starts tonight :ha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AxelMania time!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Last night.


haha sorry man, I forgot about that. I skipped Extreme Rules. Well at least he's 1 for 123,681,273,942,834 instead of winless.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

AXELMANIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damian Sandow is going to be Zack Ryder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shoot Sandow, Shoot!!!!:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is epic


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Axel :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow this is horrible..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy shit I'm at my 5 year-old nephew's party.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

cringe


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Started out good and turned to shit. Like everything in WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This guy can talk, Vince. Start pushing him, damn it!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Biggest pop of the night! :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Wow this is horrible..


Yes it is.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Just a Daniel Bryan fan saying hello.


I feel your pain, though Daniel gets his rewards every now and then.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I still watch this? =(


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I dig it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Omg this is horrible


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

And they fucked up a perfectly awesome promo


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

i like both guys but this is lame


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Sandow is making this embarrassing.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

AM I RETARDED FOR LAUGHING SO HARD AT THIS?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sandow is now the old SNL character "The Mimic"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment started out good and went to shit when Axel ruined it.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

hng13 said:


> haha sorry man, I forgot about that. I skipped Extreme Rules. Well at least he's 1 for 123,681,273,942,834 instead of winless.


He wins pretty much every non-PPV match he's in..

Right before Wrestlemania he was beatin Stardust and Bad News Barrett on a weekly basis

Pretty sure he beat Curtis Axle like three times as well


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That's it. I'm taking a WWE Hiatus (except NXT) next week. No Raw or SD. Shit's too corny.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well that was something...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Umm OK. At least do something with him.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was awful LOL but I love sandow


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that was different.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

So, what the shit is Sandow's deal now? I guess he mocks everybody now?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

At least they're going 100% PG humor with this Sandow. Not making it a mix of G humor and other crap that's borderline TV-14. They're trying to capitalize on his appeal to kids.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Sandow is basically stuck between gimmicks. He doesn't know if he's a mocker, or the intellectual savior of the masses.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New music


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That's his new theme song? That's probably the gayest one they could give him. :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And new jobber music. Dammit they changed it! NOOOOO!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That new Sandow theme sounds awful


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Damien is SOOOO likeable man. push him damn it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too childish for my refined tastes.  Vince loves this shit, though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now The Tennessee Rumguzzler with another rambling promo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt is scurry!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Sandow promo was great.

The mocking stuff... meh can't say I approve... crowd was popping for it though and I marked for the elbow of disdain! :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God the Wyatt character is such a dork


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Why do I still watch this? =(


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's sad that Wyatt no longer compels me.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Sandow with the Sudowoodo gimmick. Sandow used Mimic! It was super effective!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Avengers!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

What the fuck is someone doing there with a Hulk Hogan sign?

Lol I'm almost sure Bray is doing his promos from a closet or bathroom.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

I'm interested to see where this Wyatt feud goes.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Seriously was there any need for that. Why couldn't they just give Sandow proper mic time and not ruin it. But I guess not...

It is getting all a bit childish now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awful music.fpalm Segment went off a cliff once Axel came out and the idiotic mocking began.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sandow, Slater, Axel, Bo

Only entertaining guys on this entire awful show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandow deserves a damn push.. He also deserves a damn new theme. God, wtf was that...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

My hawks lost to the nets so now to make me hate life even more by watching some Raw! :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> There are other places in the world, you know... Time zones and stuff.


that's crazy talk, next you'll say we don't see the same commercials


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Considering calling it a night. Really can't be bothered watching the rest


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Apparently they just showed a reporter get beat up in those Baltimore riots... Sorry Raw


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

TheManof1000post said:


> I'm interested to see where this Wyatt feud goes.


Too bad only our grandchildren will be able to enjoy it...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

It's hilarious how somehow the bookers backstage thought Sandow playing all these characters meant he somehow had this "incredible connection with the crowd". Dude was a super-jobber and it made me sad seeing him this way.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You can tell by how slow this thread is how bad Raw has gotten.. used to move so much quicker.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Thread is very slow, I have to keep refreshing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I really hope we see more of the Sandow in the first part of the segment as opposed to the stuff with Axel. The mimicking was funny as a stunt double but now it's childish. Then again, maybe that's all Vince wants Sandow to be. A child's amusement. 

But Sandow proved once again how great on the mic he is. And despite losing the feud with Miz and having that whole thing shit on, he's still very over with the crowd it seems. Or at least this crowd anyway.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know they already have the cast and are just doing these videos to humiliate people and entertain themselves.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> You can tell by how slow this thread is how bad Raw has gotten.. used to move so much quicker.


I've got 3 problems.

Raw is a little boring, I'm following this riot story, and I'm fuckin' tired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every single person in these tryout videos are geeks. :jay :lel


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

What are the 4 guys & 2 boys on the barricade after the commercial break doing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if those are the guys and girls the WWE likes then tough enough is going to suck
NONE of them should make it they were all a joke


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Sign that fat kid at the end


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"8 pack, always mad" There's your new star WF.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Send in the clowns

Jesus, what a bunch of prats


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harper & Neville are about to wrestle.... There's only about 5 mins left in the Bull/Bucks game and it's really close.... Decision, decisions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tough Enough jobbers don't excite me much. I'll still watch and hope they win me over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please give Neville his first name back


btw
Neville is shitty on the mic, but he is great in the ring
pair him with Lana, she is getting super over and she would be great with him


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE IT IS, BOYS, THE BEST THING WE'RE GOING TO GET ALL NIGHT :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Incredible physique. This is what we need more of..

Too bad his face is so rough..


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> You know they already have the cast and are just doing these videos to humiliate people and entertain themselves.


conspiracy theory much?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Neville's entrance vid reminds me of those poor quality sex ed videos from middle school..the comet (sperm) hitting the Earth (egg).


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is an interesting match-up.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Is it just me or this crowd is really really lame?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A combined five reactions out of these two IWC darlings


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> You can tell by how slow this thread is how bad Raw has gotten.. used to move so much quicker.


Vince has mired us in a sea of Raw inadequacy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, All hail King Harper then.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Harper is House Rakdos for sure.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Some of those Tough Enough jackasses need to get rid of the potato cameras. It's fucking 2015.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

No reaction for Neville at all. 
Let's just say the atrocious show killed the crowd.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Harper for king. Because the dude abides.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I, for one, welcome our Luke Harper overlord.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Vince Fears NXT" sign lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Harper!:mark: deserves more than WWE is giving him which actually can be said of so many performers right now.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Neville is godly in the ring. Dude is ridiculous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

amhlilhaus said:


> conspiracy theory much?


Look at those videos. You think WWE is going to even remotely think about giving one of those people a chance?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hear that Brie? a throne of bob wire.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

FUCKING ADVERTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Really don't like the whole "Man that gravity forgot" stuff they are pushing. Whole thing just feels so forced, cheesy and unnecessary. Would have been so much better had they just kept his as good ol' Adrian Neville. Dude would have gotten over just as easily with his moveset.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

fucking commercials! It only took Neville about 30 seconds to wake up a dead crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Harper for king. Because the dude abides.*


The dude :bow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Good ol americanin uppercut right thurr".. Literally what?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Has this match happened in WWE before? I know they've met before outside of WWE but I'm fuzzy on if they had a match in NXT or something.

:mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Are there "Silence Please" signs placed in the arena?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't the King of the Ring a PPV once? Now they are giving it away on free TV?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Look at those videos. You think WWE is going to even remotely think about giving one of those people a chance?


You wouldn't think so buy have you seen some of the prior contestants and winners??


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Does WWE pay Harper, Wyatt, & Rowan to be this jacked up?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Cena should be in this KOTR.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Look at those videos. You think WWE is going to even remotely think about giving one of those people a chance?


Cena is a 15 time world champ......


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't the King of the Ring a PPV once? Now they are giving it away on free TV?


It is just one of them weeks, sorry sir we haven't got anything for you.

But I have to pay for my sports channels and WWE Network so it isn't free for me.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Does WWE pay Harper, Wyatt, & Rowan to be this jacked up?


Jacked up how?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

CGS said:


> Really don't like the whole "Man that gravity forgot" stuff they are pushing. Whole thing just feels so forced, cheesy and unnecessary. Would have been so much better had they just kept his as good ol' Adrian Neville. Dude would have gotten over just as easily with his moveset.


How is it forced really, that's been his nickname since he was in the indies.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Continuum said:


> Cena should be in this KOTR.


If they wanted a heel to win, they definitely should have


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Tough Enough jobbers don't excite me much. I'll still watch and hope they win me over.


You can tell in seconds who from TE is good and who sucks.

You could tell with John Morrison, Chris Nowksi, Nida, etc.

I remember when they first showed John Morrison and you could tell he had IT, but that idiot BUCKY said didn't like him LOL

Even Josh Matthews you could tell he had something even though he was small


This proves Bucky doesnt have a clue what makes a WWE superstar.

HE basically said he doesn't have what it takes to be a WWE star

He wants to flip, act, run and do everhything that makes up wrestling LOL

this is why that idiot needs to be fired and why the WWE has pushed shit talent and missed out on tons of talent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> conspiracy theory much?


Kurita has a point. In some workplaces there is usually someone unannounced and already in place but they just want to see who applies.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure if WWE product is ass or if I just really miss Swagger...

Feel like it's a combo of both.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Continuum said:


> Cena should be in this KOTR.


He'd be a diamond in a sea of mediocrity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't the King of the Ring a PPV once? Now they are giving it away on free TV?


Originally it wasn't a ppv event. It became one and is now a tv event.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not sure if WWE product is ass or if I just really miss Swagger...
> 
> Feel like it's a combo of both.


Swaggers the new JTG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

justmake Neville IC or US champion


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Neville in ring ability is a work of art


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If Neville isn't at the house show I'm going to next month, I'll be very mad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful form on the moonsault.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If Billy Kidman 2.0 / Neville doesn't win the King of the Ring this will be a travesty. 


Fuck Luke Harper.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*vs *


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So much new talent so many feuds that can happen. If booked correctly.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

People are being way harsh on this show, it's decent. Not amazing or anything, but right on par with the average Raw this year.

KOTR is a nice addition to the show. Only things I haven't liked are the short New Day match and the lack of a Cena open challenge. Cena vs Slater would have been good for the lolz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can tell in seconds who from TE is good and who sucks.
> 
> You could tell with John Morrison, Chris Nowksi, Nida, etc.
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not sure if WWE product is ass or if I just really miss Swagger...
> 
> Feel like it's a combo of both.


Product is ass but you also miss Swagger. He'd actually make the product worse so it's good he is away :kobe3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, how the fuck do the announcers no sell Neville suplexing Harper?


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

im predicting the finals will be neville vs. barrett in a rematch of their extreme rules probably with barrett goin over


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

These announcers are very annoying....especially booker t and jbl


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol, Neville & Harper look like differently scaled humans. I can't wait to see him fight Big Show.

One of these days, Neville will botch that backflip, & he will die right then & there. I wouldn't've tried a move like that on the king of injuring others.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't the King of the Ring a PPV once? Now they are giving it away on free TV?


Yes and people stopped buying it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Seriously, if any of you ever diss or talk bad about Baltimore, I DON'T BLAME YOU.

It was a little exciting in the beginning, but it's just sad now.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Harper EVER going to win with that powerbomb? 

Fuck, does he even have a finisher?!?!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Fuck the "This is awesome chants"


just scream "Neville!" dammit!

Him kicking out of that improper pin by Harper, should award Neville the victory by default.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Neville was getting stale down in NXT but I'm absolutely loving his performances since he got to the main roster. His matches breathe fresh air into Raw every time he's been on so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. Hope Neville wins the tourney.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice..


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Seriously, if any of you ever diss or talk bad about Baltimore, I DON'T BLAME YOU.
> 
> It was a little exciting in the beginning, but it's just sad now.*


Why? What happen now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Seriously, if any of you ever diss or talk bad about Baltimore, I DON'T BLAME YOU.
> 
> It was a little exciting in the beginning, but it's just sad now.*


It's damn pathetic what is going on right now. Wont accomplish anything.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Neville Wins !!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That Red Arrow!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SEE VINCE how smaller guys with huge talent can be super over
and on top of thane is english .


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice match now bring up Zayn, Owens, Balor, and Itami so we can see this more often.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> People are being way harsh on this show, it's decent. Not amazing or anything, but right on par with the average Raw this year.
> 
> KOTR is a nice addition to the show. Only things I haven't liked are the short New Day match and the lack of a Cena open challenge. Cena vs Slater would have been good for the lolz.


Problem is, this year's RAW's have been shit since the one after Mania.

Neville in match of the night though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King Neville


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

King Neville :bow


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Jacked up how?


Look like shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Neville vs. Sheamus Part 2 and Neville vs. Barrett Part 2 tomorrow


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Delbusto1 said:


> How is it forced really, that's been his nickname since he was in the indies.


Mainly due to the amount they try and use it. I have no issue with the nickname itself but it's just not a nickname that rolls off the tongue enough to justify the companies overuse for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fanastic showing from Neville.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> King Neville


This.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Neville for KOTY doe!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Time to call up Zayne and Balor


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

mostdopeglobal said:


> im predicting the finals will be neville vs. barrett in a rematch of their extreme rules probably with barrett goin over


Barrett does not need to win KOTR, he's old (not in age) but he's been around the block, we seen him through 3 different characters already. 


Neville has the KOTR on lock, if we based this on the old formula of fresh guys.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well that's the end of the KOTR for tonight. The next 20 minutes will be shit now.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Big upfuck there by Neville. Only adequate match of the evening though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well you might as well as Neville win the tourney to give him something. Sheamus doesn't need it, Barrett could use it but not as much as Neville and Truth doesn't have a shot in hell.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

King Neville :supercena:


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Reigns!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All hail............KING NEVILLE!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

it'll be triple threat you bitches lol wwe dont care what ya want!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's damn pathetic what is going on right now. Wont accomplish anything.


What is going on atm?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Funny thing is, I find that Raw don't film Neville's finisher right. It looked better on NXT.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Every single person in these tryout videos are geeks. :jay :lel


Wouldn't be surprised if you was one of them


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe they are doing this! They are letting the fans decide what the main event is for the next PPV.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

@Chrome Fear The Deer :cudi

Looks like I get to go to an NBA Play-off Game Thursday :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barrett Neville final!:mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Raw main event is usually the time to depart the forum and end the stream

uttahere


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Harper was too far away but the move is great.


Pastor Yeezus said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if you was one of them


Like I would tryout to be a wrestler. Stop it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That reaction was so non existent you could hear the drops of baby oil hit the floor.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Raw main event is usually the time to depart the forum and end the stream
> 
> uttahere


DONT DO IT! KANE IS GONNA ATTACK SETH ETC


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I can not believe they are doing this! They are letting the fans decide what the main event is for the next PPV.


Cyber Tuesday :jericho3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Roman should add a rain theme where he enters from the ramp, does his spear groundpound, & then gets drenched in water.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Barrett does not need to win KOTR, he's old (not in age) but he's been around the block, we seen him through 3 different characters already.
> 
> 
> Neville has the KOTR on lock, if we based this on the old formula of fresh guys.


i dont think barrett needs to win at all. i suppose i was just being a downer and my lack of having any faith in wwe letting neville win KOTR get in the way.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Raw main event is usually the time to depart the forum and end the stream
> 
> uttahere


It's usually the beginning and end of RAW.

You know, without this Authority storyline, RAW wouldn't be so bad.

Still not stellar but tolerable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> What is going on atm?



Just saw a guy trying to drive a stolen car and trying to get it caught on fire. Fire in the streets. Looks like a scene from Batman Begins with a bunch of chaos in the streets. Police are pretty much standing by and watching it all go down, from the limited camera work I've scene. This is Ferguson on steroids cubed right now. Looks almost like a war zone right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> @Chrome Fear The Deer :cudi
> 
> Looks like I get to go to an NBA Play-off Game Thursday :dance


That's going in game 7, but I think the Bulls will win the series, more than likely.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I wouldn't put money on R Truth, lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good night all.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

VOTE ORTON


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So does anyone actually know what this TOO HOT FOR TV show is aside from that it involves Jerry Springer and a door?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This stuff is too hot for tv despite it all originally being aired on tv. :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Romain Peigns..How long will he nap in the corner on this one? The suspense...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that blonde tho :durant3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Continuum said:


> Swaggers the new JTG


:woah his wife is gonna have a baby that's why he's gone


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Gifs of that white girl dancing in 3...2..1..


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Can everyone please vote for Orton vs Rollins? I'm really enjoying non-title picture Reigns.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So does anyone actually know what this TOO HOT FOR TV show is aside from that it involves Jerry Springer and a door?


some old WWE vids and he's gonna make fun of em


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Big Slow Sucks.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Someone get a gif of that white girl Dancing pls


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just saw a guy trying to drive a stolen car and trying to get it caught on fire. Fire in the streets. Looks like a scene from Batman Begins with a bunch of chaos in the streets. Police are pretty much standing by and watching it all go down, from the limited camera work I've scene. This is Ferguson on steroids cubed right now. Looks almost like a war zone right now.


Sounds like some people just wanna cause chaos. They make everyone else look bad by acting like savages.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Roman should add a rain theme where he enters from the ramp, does his spear groundpound, & then gets drenched in water.


The audience is drenched in hair product when he swings his hair around... Close enough


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Product is ass but you also miss Swagger. He'd actually make the product worse so it's good he is away :kobe3


Watch ya mouth. :fuckedup


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, these intros are sucking the life out of the crowd


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Get rid of J & J Security already!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*4th problem: I get up to yawn, and I stretched my arm so badly. Damn that shit hurt. lol

As for Baltimore, they're pretty much trying to destroy the city area. I'm on the county side, hoping that shit doesn't spread over here.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That's gotta be Korne!!! 

Big Slow/Korne/Mark Henry= cure for insomnia.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Did they change Rollins music? It sounds worse than usual.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is there gonna be a DNA test I need to know-Booker T

Gotta be a line of the year contender :maury


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Crowd is dead, no reaction for Seth.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

none of these 'main eventers' are over with this crowd.

if harper, barrett and ziggler all left wwe would be screwed, they'd have no one to make people look good.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *4th problem: I get up to yawn, and I stretched my arm so badly. Damn that shit hurt. lol
> 
> As for Baltimore, they're pretty much trying to destroy the city area. I'm on the county side, hoping that shit doesn't spread over here.*


sorry to hear about that man. Hope you have a gun or something.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns and Orton to one another:

"You remember your lines?"
"Nah, do You?"
"Nope"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Crowd is dead, no reaction for Seth.


He had alot of heat in segment one.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth is more of a Jeff Jarrett 2.0 guy to me than Justin Bieber who is a Ellen / Miley Cyrus looking MF.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Did they change Rollins music? It sounds worse than usual.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *4th problem: I get up to yawn, and I stretched my arm so badly. Damn that shit hurt. lol
> 
> As for Baltimore, they're pretty much trying to destroy the city area. I'm on the county side, hoping that shit doesn't spread over here.*


riots are carefully controlled for political reasons. when they rioted in Cincinnati they kept it contained to a couple block radius. you could literally be one block over and be sitting outside eating at a café, perfectly safe.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> He had alot of heat in segment one.


I missed that segment.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

MK_Dizzle said:


> Thats what I was thinking.


It's the first version he used with the off notes in the intro and chorus breakdown part. They removed them for the past few months but since after wrestlemania he's been using this version


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder who Cena squashes in the dark match


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Heath Slater, lol sure..


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

R-Gay-O


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Seth is more of a Jeff Jarrett 2.0 guy to me than Justin Bieber who is a Ellen / Miley Cyrus looking MF.


Dude has nothing in common with JJ :ambrose2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I wonder who Cena squashes in the dark match


The crowd, of course.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Did they change Rollins music? It sounds worse than usual.


Yea the start is different and some parts in the middle too.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The D. should be DEAN AMBROSE. not Heath Slater.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

fpalm Carlos Cabrera putting over reigns every moment he is in the ring on the spanish broadcast fpalm


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Ahahaha. When Roman flipped Seth & then was like "oh look what you did". :ti :ha 

Lol I love it.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Heath Slater future WWE World Heavyweight Champion!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Watch ya mouth. :fuckedup


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't wait until Brock comes back and destroys these jobbers they're trying to pass off as main eventers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Vince is constantly screaming to JBL to reverse psychology the Triple Threat option


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Randy Orton girl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Sounds like some people just wanna cause chaos. They make everyone else look bad by acting like savages.


Yeah, it's mostly young people destroying anything in their path. Totally obscures people who want to protest peacefully.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> I can't wait until Brock comes back and destroys these jobbers they're trying to pass off as main eventers.


Same here..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Alphy B said:


> Dude has nothing in common with JJ :ambrose2


You don't remember when Jarrett was IC or World Champion in WCW. He was a whiner like Seth.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Seth is more of a Jeff Jarrett 2.0 guy to me than Justin Bieber who is a Ellen / Miley Cyrus looking MF.


Man you hit the nail on the head. Even though Seth is talented, he's like JJ in WCW where he was someone that was Champ out of necessity. WCW had Hogan, Piper, Luger, Sting, Sid, Steiner, etc...but they had Jarrett Champ cause he was needed for the New Blood storyline. And the others had been Champs plenty of times.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Spoiler, Or ton wins with the R-Gay -o


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

After Seth got flipped, he probably rolled out of the ring in shock wondering if Reigns had been replaced by a lookalike since he was probably expecting a superman punch or spear.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

JBL just STFU


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Yeah, it's mostly young people destroying anything in their path. Totally obscures people who want to protest peacefully.


Yeah, saw a cop car on fire. Heard they were cutting the hoses of Firefighters and just heard about a hospital being attacked? Just boggles my mind how some people act. One of them gets shot or hurt while looting and causing this shit and Cops will get in even more trouble.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Vince: Shit, the Triple Treat is winning, JBL squash the idea, get my darling Reigns in it!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman! :reigns


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I have not watched one moment of the match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane is finally realizing he traded in his nuts for a suit.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Yeah, saw a cop car on fire. Heard they were cutting the hoses of Firefighters and just heard about a hospital being attacked? Just boggles my mind how some people act. One of them gets shot or hurt while looting and causing this shit and Cops will get in even more trouble.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This match...just awful.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

For the love of GOD go back to two hours


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane never fails me with foolery or disappointment. Fat fit fuck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the two guys we came to see.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Well Reigns certainly isnt getting much of a crowd reaction


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

selling this better than the beatdown he took from lesnar


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane is so stiff in the ring.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Well Reigns certainly isnt getting much of a crowd reaction


No one really is though, crowd is lethargic.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol that look Reigns gave J security. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Yeah, saw a cop car on fire. Heard they were cutting the hoses of Firefighters and just heard about a hospital being attacked? Just boggles my mind how some people act. One of them gets shot or hurt while looting and causing this shit and Cops will get in even more trouble.


It's like some video game run amok. Anarchy in the USA right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Well Reigns certainly isnt getting much of a crowd reaction


He got Big cheers at the beginning of the show.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ambrose Ziggler and Sandow and most over guys yet all are b in the quicksand that is the midcard


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

will the Universe vote for a triple threat?! the suspense is killing me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Smart move Seth!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Ambrose Ziggler and Sandow and most over guys yet all are b in the quicksand that is the midcard


Only one of those doesn't belong there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wonder how many RAWs has Kane main evented in his career? In different eras too, hes still awesome.*


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Randy Orton girl.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol did kane have a stroke mid chokeslam, and was unable to use his left arm?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's like some video game run amok. Anarchy in the USA right now.


*Exactly.*


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Must have missed his big reaction


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who are the legal men?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That crowd reaction before the RKO though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I hate when the face taunts and gets the crowd pumped for his finisher only to never do it. At least do it sometimes.

Kane's losing it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Is Seth allowed to do the Curb Stomp?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane is definitely going to be in the Payback main event, gonna be a 4way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is awesome chants?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

What they should have done is, we learn that people have voted for the 3-way. Then have Orton turns on RR and rejoins the Authority. Swerve!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Champ has been pinned..


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

R-gay-o wins


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ho hum ho hum, I just can't muster up any enthusiasm for this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so sick of WWE champions getting pinned in non title matches


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Go ahead and give Rollins the bad news! :rko2 :reigns2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4Fatal4way


----------



## MothJoke (Feb 23, 2014)

fatal 4 way incoming


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg what an unexpected outcome. Im shocked


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Plot twist....FATAL FOUR WAY


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MK_Dizzle said:


>


Mother who saw her son rioting slapped the stupid out of him in front of cameras


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

FAKE POLL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't Raw is ending with this dumb drum roll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple Threat. Guaranteed win for Rollins.

:rollins


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wow such shock


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

No surprise there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The riggery is at an all time high! Rollins.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need a gif of Roman getting all excited. :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Triple Threat Match. what a surprise!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Obviously the triple threat was gonna win. I still think Kane is gonna make it a 4 way somehow. Or maybe they do it at MITB.

I have no problem with the WWE Champion getting pinned because it makes sense for storyline purposes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I couldn't even enjoy the match like I wanted.

Roman made me laugh at the end though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dumbest "poll" in the history of polling. Why the flying fuck would anyone pick those singles matches we've seen 8000 times each?

Not that the triple threat is going to be anything interesting either.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Three out of the last five PPV main events have been triple threats. Way to run that gimmick into the ground you desperate, uncreative fucking hacks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Some random chick speared our champ.*


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

going to bed thanks for sharing this fuckery with me brb


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

That was a hot finish, loved the spear on Rollins at the end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So we were supposed to feel badly for Reigns when they took away his Rumble title shot momentarily, now we should celebrate him being in a title match because he beat Big Show? The over push returns.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Didn't get much done since I started to channel flip for the riot news.... also means I missed a lot of the back end of raw. In any way you want to take it? Didn't seem to be all that good from the little bits I saw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah after not watching for a while this is unbearable
Tuned out 100x

Meh


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns in another title match, Seth still doesn't have a finisher and gets pinned again uttahere.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a feeling Reigns isn't winning the title until Mania 32. He's gonna win the rumble again. If this is the case, he should be staying away from the title for as long as possible. But I have a feeling WWE is going to do the opposite and have him keep challenging for the title, keep failing, only to finally win at Mania 32.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Reigns in another title match, Seth still doesn't have a finisher and gets pinned again uttahere.


Gotta protect those babyfaces. But Seth will go over on the PPV again. :ti


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So we were supposed to feel badly for Reigns when they took away his Rumble title shot momentarily, now we should celebrate him being in a title match because he beat Big Show? The over push returns.


Winning the second biggest match on the previous PPV seems like a good enough reason to get a title shot to me? :draper2

How do you expect them to name a number one contender? Are you one of the people that thought Bryan should have been hotshotted into the main-event of WrestleMania and won the title again after being injured for 8 months?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


>


:jay No thanks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

x78 said:


> Winning the second biggest match on the previous PPV seems like a good enough reason to get a title shot to me? :draper2
> 
> How do you expect them to name a number one contender? Are you one of the people that thought Bryan should have been hotshotted into the main-event of WrestleMania and won the title again after being injured for 8 months?


Well Bryan was the mos over guy in he company and had never lost the title, so there was a natural storyline that they chose not to follow.

I just don't think this will help Reigns and will just rekindle the too much too soon talk.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well Bryan was the mos over guy in he company and had never lost the title, so there was a natural storyline that they chose not to follow.
> 
> I just don't think this will help Reigns and will just rekindle the too much too soon talk.


Now Reigns is the most over guy in the company and never lost his one-on-one title match, and he's also the guy with the most kayfabe momentum having won the second-biggest match at the previous PPV. Let's be realistic, you wouldn't have even thought about complaining about this if it was anyone other than Reigns.

I hope this isn't the start of people bringing out the same tired complaints every time Reigns wins any sort of meaningful match. Guy desperately needs a heel turn so he can shove it down his haters' throats.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

x78 said:


> Now Reigns is the most over guy in the company



:aj3


A heel turn would do him wonders though.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well Bryan was the mos over guy in he company and had never lost the title, so there was a natural storyline that they chose not to follow.
> 
> I just don't think this will help Reigns and will just rekindle the too much too soon talk.


Reigns is getting great ractions and is having a good moment, he lost his opportunity in WM after Rollins basically interfered and stole the title after a brutal match between Reigns and Lesnar.

It made sense that Reigns is getting the title shot , in fact he's the most logical choice right now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Solf said:


> :aj3
> 
> 
> A heel turn would do him wonders though.


Who is currently a more over babyface than Reigns? Who gets bigger pops and better reactions than him on a regular basis? Don't say Ambrose or Ziggler because they don't even come close, and I'm much more a fan of those guys than I am Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

x78 said:


> Now Reigns is the most over guy in the company and never lost his one-on-one title match, and he's also the guy with the most kayfabe momentum having won the second-biggest match at the previous PPV. Let's be realistic, you wouldn't have even thought about complaining about this if it was anyone other than Reigns.
> 
> I hope this isn't the start of people bringing out the same tired complaints every time Reigns wins any sort of meaningful match. Guy desperately needs a heel turn so he can shove it down his haters' throats.


I havent had anyone else being shoved down my throat since Reigns monopolizes that spot now. I would disagree with him being the most over guy in the company and his overpush is the tired thing. Not even a month out of Mania and he's already back in the title mix. Too soon, if they thought that slowing it down would help him.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Felt so good NOT 2 watch. After a LACKLUSTER WWE Network super show last night I though the NHL or NBA would be my saving grace but the events in Baltimore had me all night. 

Some real close friends in the area & we were talking all afternoon/evening on Skype & shit tried to take their mind off the war zone they live in with some of those animals not fighting for a cause but fighting to steal & burn shit down. So we watched the Bucks/Bulls while we chated instead.

Even if Baltimore wasn't burning I was certainly going to burn out watching RAW, BTW did anything majior happen. Besides the suddenly announced KOTR tourney?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

x78 said:


> Who is currently a more over babyface than Reigns? Who gets bigger pops and better reactions than him on a regular basis? Don't say Ambrose or Ziggler because they don't even come close, and I'm much more a fan of those guys than I am Reigns.


Orton and Ambrose easily, Ziggler is debatable. I fail to see (and I'm DEAD SERIOUS/trying my best to be fair) how is Reigns more over than those guys.

Which is incredible, after how much they've fucked up Ambrose and Ziggler.
Oh and technically, as much as I don't like him, Cena, definately.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Solf said:


> Orton and Ambrose easily, Ziggler is debatable. I fail to see (and I'm DEAD SERIOUS/trying my best to be fair) how is Reigns more over than those guys.
> 
> Which is incredible, after how much they've fucked up Ambrose and Ziggler.
> Oh and technically, as much as I don't like him, Cena, definately.


Based in tonight's reaction seems like Reigns and Orton got bigger reaction than any other babyface (obviously, they are in the main event against Rollins) and Reigns got a bigger initial pop than Orton.

I would say Reigns is the most over at this very moment.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I havent had anyone else being shoved down my throat since Reigns monopolizes that spot now. I would disagree with him being the most over guy in the company and his overpush is the tired thing. Not even a month out of Mania and he's already back in the title mix. Too soon, if they thought that slowing it down would help him.


I bet you loved Daniel Bryan getting title shot after title shot after title shot last year though.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Rexx said:


> Based in tonight's reaction seems like Reigns and Orton got bigger reaction than any other babyface (obviously, they are in the main event against Rollins) and Reigns got a bigger initial pop than Orton.
> 
> I would say Reigns is the most over at this very moment.


Based on tonight's show that's not saying much though is it?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I went to sleep around 7 and caught the last 20 minutes of the show. I'm not surprised to see that I didn't miss anything at all. :bo


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Hennessey said:


> I bet you loved Daniel Bryan getting title shot after title shot after title shot last year though.



You mean that part where they were humiliating him and banging on about him being b+ hardly a push was it?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Badbadrobot said:


> You mean that part where they were humiliating him and banging on about him being b+ hardly a push was it?


Beating John Cena at SummerSlam, beating Orton at Night of Champions. Orton needing HHH and HBK to retain at Hell in a Cell, and then finally beating Triple H, Orton and Batista all clean at Wrestlemania was a pretty shit push, huh?


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

x78 said:


> Now Reigns is the most over guy in the company and never lost his one-on-one title match, and he's also the guy with the most kayfabe momentum having won the second-biggest match at the previous PPV. Let's be realistic, you wouldn't have even thought about complaining about this if it was anyone other than Reigns.
> 
> I hope this isn't the start of people bringing out the same tired complaints every time Reigns wins any sort of meaningful match. Guy desperately needs a heel turn so he can shove it down his haters' throats.


Reigns was getting audible boos tonight. Orton's hot tag got a bigger pop than Reigns' did. Orton's draping ddt got a bigger pop than anything reigns did. 

Dude, be honest. You just like his muscles don't you.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hennessey said:


> I bet you loved Daniel Bryan getting title shot after title shot after title shot last year though.


Yeah he was so OVER....pushed.....I mean what? He competed in that Elimination Chamber match FUCK HIM Hornswaggle could have used that spot & don't get me started at what happened at WrestleMaina, I mean we all know all 70,000 plus WEREN'T cheering for that GOAT and his incredible back to back main event performance, everyone was there two watch the Roman Empire spend a total of a 1:38 in the ring instead........












In fact DB ONLY had TWO, TWO WWE Title matches as a challenger and ONE match as champion for a combined 3 total in 2014, while Regins well at that point & time hell who I'm I kidding STILL today IMO him getting ANY shot at the MAIN title well as you can see..........









NO FUCKS GIVEN, give Roman the Nash push hell he can even pin Bryan again if that makes the the citizens of the Roman Empire happy for all I care just keep him AWAY from the main event scene & matches that go on longer than 15 minutes without a LMS or anther gimmick attached that gives him time to catch his breath. Work on a personality, promo & conditioning & then talk main event please. Like in anther 3-5 months


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> I bet you loved Daniel Bryan getting title shot after title shot after title shot last year though.


In 2014 Bryan was in the EC with 4 other guys who got a title shot. He did get one at Mania and then he was hurt. In 2013, he got the one shot with Cena. Feuded over the title with Orton for two ppvs and was then de-pushed until the fans revolted. Doesn't sound like that much does it?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Hennessey said:


> Beating John Cena at SummerSlam, beating Orton at Night of Champions. Orton needing HHH and HBK to retain at Hell in a Cell, and then finally beating Triple H, Orton and Batista all clean at Wrestlemania was a pretty shit push, huh?


Do you actually remember what was happening? Results don't mean shit. The push started about 2 weeks before wm.

Anyway r u comparing how over Bryan was then with how over reigns is now- because if they're comparable you need to get off the meds.

And let's not even bother discussing wrestling ability.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> I bet you loved Daniel Bryan getting title shot after title shot after title shot last year though.


I bet you hated Bryan getting title shot after title shot but won't mind if Reigns gets title shot after title shot this year.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> In 2014 Bryan was in the EC with 4 other guys who got a title shot. He did get one at Mania and then he was hurt. In 2013, he got the one shot with Cena. Feuded over the title with Orton for two ppvs and was then de-pushed until the fans revolted. Doesn't sound like that much does it?


So 3 title shots? But Reigns getting his second one is way too much all of a sudden?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hennessey said:


> I bet you loved Daniel Bryan getting title shot after title shot after title shot last year though.


Better go back and check things.. he got 2 and hadn't even been coronated with a Rumble win. The fans had to fight for it.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Hennessey said:


> So 3 title shots? But Reigns getting his second one is way too much all of a sudden?


The point is,why?
He's not over
His promo's are awful
His wrestling is...3 moves of which all 3 I could do since I was 3


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I bet you hated Bryan getting title shot after title shot but won't mind if Reigns gets title shot after title shot this year.


No actually I loved Bryan's story.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Badbadrobot said:


> The point is,why?
> He's not over
> His promo's are awful
> His wrestling is...3 moves of which all 3 I could do since I was 3


What about Bryan's moveset? You know, his kick kick kick kick, and dont forget his amazing finisher, a kick, no wait its a knee.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> *I havent had anyone else being shoved down my throat since Reigns monopolizes that spot now.* I would disagree with him being the most over guy in the company and his overpush is the tired thing. Not even a month out of Mania and he's already back in the title mix. Too soon, if they thought that slowing it down would help him.


Three words. SETH FUCKING ROLLINS!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hennessey said:


> So 3 title shots? But Reigns getting his _*second *_one is way too much all of a sudden?












Well actually this would qualify as Roman's *4th* title opportunity 2nd for the 2015 calendar year over all (_MITB'14, Battleground'14, Wrestlemania 31 & now Payback'15_) 

I know it's nit-picky but hey better start counting now Regins fans while you still have enough fingers & toes because soon enough you won't be able to count the number of times much like the man's jort steps you'll follow in become CENA 1 1/2 The HALF baked edition plus it will probably be TWO more than Bryan ever gets, at this rate his re-match for a title he NEVER lost will probably come in 206, or 17 or 18 on the Roman "beats" everyone tour.......


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Hennessey said:


> What about Bryan's moveset? You know, his kick kick kick kick, and dont forget his amazing finisher, a kick, no wait its a knee.


Look I know it's not reigns fault I know wwe go to the lowest common denominator with this shit

But he's a product of wwe

Look up Bryan danielson on you tube and look what he could do


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> The point is,why?
> He's not over
> His promo's are awful
> His wrestling is...3 moves of which all 3 I could do since I was 3


kay :hano

1. His crowd reactions & social media mentions beg to differ.

2. This argument is older than dirt & hasn't been relevant for at least 3-4 months.

3. He used at least 7-8 in the last match alone. Give it up.

It's seriously like you dug this argument up from post-Rumble threads.

Oh & post vids of you doing his moves since you are obviously so great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> So 3 title shots? But Reigns getting his second one is way too much all of a sudden?


It'll be reigns third. Since his return from his injury there have been 5 ppvs. He has or will have main evented four of them. 80% of the time main eventer is pretty damned pushed , don't you think?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> kay :hano
> 
> 1. His crowd reactions & social media mentions beg to differ.
> 
> ...


Name the 7 to 8 moves please - thanks

Oh and re watch his match last night, tell me how many moves he did ...


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It'll be reigns third. Since his return from his injury there have been 5 ppvs. He has or will have main evented four of them. 80% of the time main eventer is pretty damned pushed , don't you think?


Rumble-Fastlane-Mania are expected to be ME by the same person. It's pretty unfair to count all 3 separately, otherwise, the Rumble would pretty much be pointless. It's normal for the person ME Mania to win the Rumble & Fastlane for Mania, so no, that's a normal push.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Rumble-Fastlane-Mania are expected to be ME by the same person. It's pretty unfair to count all 3 separately, otherwise, the Rumble would pretty much be pointless. It's normal for the person ME Mania to win the Rumble & Fastlane for Mania, so no, that's a normal push.


I'll just have to agree to disagree with you. His push has been what turned a large number of fans off of him. I really thought they'd keep him just away from it for a few months at least, but he was out of it for only 29 days. The neve rending push that didn't really go away is back.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> Name the 7 to 8 moves please - thanks
> 
> Oh and re watch his match last night, tell me how many moves he did ...


1. Spear
2. Superman punch
3. Samoan drop
4. Clothesline
5. Corner clothesline
6. Snap suplex
7. Standing body slam
8. Tilt-a-whirl
9. The flip on Rollins (I'm blanking on the name)

Wow, even more than I thought. And I haven't even rewatched the full match.

Edit: Oh, & I couldn't give less of a shit how many moves he did at ER because he put on a hella entertaining match, as he did on Raw.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

- Worst KotM ever. The participants, the matches (except for the Neville-Harper), the winners. Everything was wrong.

- Crowd cheering Reings = cancer spreading. Atleast there was a fair amount of empty seats in the "main event". That speaks louder than any chants.

- As much as I dont want Ryback or Wyatt taking a loss, their feud is already the biggest thing wwe have as of right now. Whil the main event scene is full of shit, while Lesnar is on vacation, while Cena is booked in a meh feud we atleast received something good. I really looking forward for the Ryback vs. Wyatt.
Also wondering if it means something (probably not) that Bray saved his brother.

- So we could get a good Kidd-Big E match, but received a 2 mins bout with shitty finish. Way to go wwe.

- Stardust deserves better than that.

- I give zero fucks about Sandow now. I was a fan of his when he debuted and he was fairly over as a Mizdow and now wwe decided to just send him back to lowcard.

- Are there ppl who care about Rose vs. Fandango? 

- Neville vs. Harper was a good match. Not buying Neville beating Harper and would prefer Harper to win the whole tournament, but the match was still good. 

- Rusev reminded me angry Fred Flinstone. lel.

- Talking about a tv show characters. Nikki is like Cartman and Brie is her bitch like Butters.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

BringBackBenjamin said:


> I think people were saying about it being the diamond cutter/bubba cutter tongue in cheek but that's genuinely what expect to happen.
> 
> He'll say something along the lines of RKO being named after Orton so his move was the "SKO" or something uber WWE like the "Future Driver".
> 
> Ambrose for KOTR, that won't happen though. Him or Shamrock and I'll be happy.


SKO called it, ta.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

awful booking, literally awful
horrible king of the ring matches, the interference were unnecessary and stardust should have won
horrible mid card feuds
and horrible main event, Roman shouldn't already be in the main event


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryback vs Wyatt. What a shit feud this is going to be.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Holy shit, that pop for Orton during the main event.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Holy shit, that pop for Orton during the main event.


And people here say the crowds are dead for him and he's not over....:ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I gotta watch the full main event again.

I was distracted earlier, and I still am now actually.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Randy Orton girl.


:maury

Ok own up which WF member is this?

:done


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah well Roman spent not even a month out of the spotlight and he is straight back into it.

Knew it was to good to be true. :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man Reigns really is Cena 2.0, he gets title shot after title shot after title shot for no reason.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone know when the King of the Ring Semis start British time?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Ok own up which WF member is this?
> 
> :done


They actually came back to her, they focused on her earlier during someone else's entrance.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice main event, nothing else really didn't attract my interest. I think this was the first time in 2015 that I skipped some parts of the show.

Roman wrestled his ass of in the main event. I think its too early for him to be back in the main event picture but someone will probably cost the match for him at Payback. It's becoming clearer week after week that Rollins and Reigns are the guys that WWE are going with. Perhaps Wyatt is also there but these two are the current and future top guys.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Man Reigns really is Cena 2.0, he gets title shot after title shot after title shot for no reason.


He got one shot at the title, interference happend, and this is his rematch.....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Swag said:


> He got one shot at the title, interference happend, and this is his rematch.....


Exactly. Even by WWE standards, Reigns getting his rematch makes sense.

I enjoyed RAW. The main event was cool. I think all four men did their parts to wrestle a good match. That pop Orton got was crazy though. Seth is so washed as a credible champion at this point though. He's a chicken shit heel through and through. To Seth's credit, he's going all in with the role. 

I liked when Reigns and Randy separated and Seth jumped through the ropes and onto Kane. Which lead to Kane losing it. :lol 

I wouldn't be that opposed to Kane/Rollins. They have great chemistry together. 

The crowds seems to be reacting to Roman as a face, none of this apathy or boo's. Just solid cheers. I'm glad he's taking his time to acknowledge the crowds, especially when they break out into a chant like when they were calling Seth "Justin Bieber". He also showed excitement when the triple threat was announced. At least he's getting a better grasp at the small stuff. 

I laughed when Naomi attacked Brie Bella and said no one cared about her or Bryan. Get that heat!

I loved Harper and Neville. Great match.

It was a happy surprise when Barrett won. I'd really love a King Barrett gimmick for him.

Since Bray attacked Ryback, is the WWE acknowledging that he and Bo Dallas are brothers? I'm not sure what how his promo's relate to Ryback but I'll give it a chance.

Sandow's promo was very sincere. I'm glad he's back to being himself.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw last night was par for the course. 

Cena is still annoying as all get up, some of the feuds and matches are pointless, the main event angle has its ups and downs, and the tag team main event was kind of boring, mainly because it is impossible for me to care about Kane at this point. 

The main highlight was the KOTR tournament. It wasn't that the matches were great or anything, and they definitely should have done a better job promoting this thing. (at least a week's notice would have been nice)., but at least it was something different from the usual formula.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Average raw this week


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Empress said:


> Exactly. Even by WWE standards, Reigns getting his rematch makes.


Not sure how it makes sense, he had his match and it turned into a triple threat match which he lost.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Not sure how it makes sense, he had his match and it turned into a triple threat match which he lost.


Roman was facing Lesnar and Rollins cashed in. Technically, it's still the same match in a sense. I get where you're coming from but there's room for interpretation since Roman never invoked his rematch clause. Until now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Empress said:


> Roman was facing Lesnar and Rollins cashed in. Technically, it's still the same match in a sense. I get where you're coming from but there's room for interpretation since Roman never invoked his rematch clause. Until now.


The challenger doesn't get a rematch clause though, Brock should be the only one to have one.

I'll stop trying to make sense of it thoug, Cena got title shots for no reason for a while. Wins and losses mean nothing, they just give it to anyone for "storyline purposes"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> The challenger doesn't get a rematch clause though, Brock should be the only one to have one.
> 
> I'll stop trying to make sense of it thoug, Cena got title shots for no reason for a while. Wins and losses mean nothing, they just give it to anyone for "storyline purposes"


I stand corrected. You're absolutely right. The challenger doesn't get a rematch clause. 

Maybe Reigns feels like he would've been the champ if it had not been for Rollins. Either way, I don't think it's too far fetched, even by WWE logic, for Reigns to want another chance at the title since Rollins cashed in.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn it when Axel came out I thought Macho Sandow was happening :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Empress said:


> *I stand corrected. You're absolutely right. The challenger doesn't get a rematch clause.*
> 
> Maybe Reigns feels like he would've been the champ if it had not been for Rollins. Either way, I don't think it's too far fetched, even by WWE logic, for Reigns to want another chance at the title since Rollins cashed in.





Spoiler


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns should want a shot at the title, from his perspective he had Lesnar beat right before Rollins came out (even though he just got F-5'd for the fourth time, but I won't get into that :lol ).

The Authority should be all "Sorry Reigns, you never won the title and therefore you don't get a rematch. Here, fight Kane and Big Show in a handicap match at Payback." and really stack the deck against Reigns for the next few months, have him lose at Payback and other matches and never give him a title shot. Make him unjustly punished by The Authority and turned into an underdog of sorts. This will get his fans to rally behind him even more and give him time to earn some more fans, and help him convert people who were against him getting the title so soon. He is hopefully at the level he needs to be at by Royal Rumble where he can win it (to a positive reaction this time), and go onto Mania 32 to win the title.

But nah, it's going to be a case of him just getting title shots and being kept in the main event as much as he can be, never really struggling and just coasting by until he wins The Rumble again. Then when it comes time for Mania, they'll act like the machine was against him despite having no resistance and constantly getting title opportunities.

TBH though, I personally don't care if Reigns is in the title picture for Payback. Orton/Rollins is so dull that Reigns couldn't possibly make it worse. As long as he doesn't stick his nose in Rollins/Lesnar when that happens, or any other interesting feuds Rollins has, it's all good.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

93% of fans who voted, wanted Reigns in the match in some way shape or form.. IIRC..


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

clinic79;482081It's becoming clearer week after week that Rollins and Reigns are the guys that WWE are going with. Perhaps Wyatt is also there but these two are the current and future top guys.[/QUOTE said:


> Wyatt? You must be joking. All wyatt going to is a reverse undertaker streak 0-21


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching Rollins opening promo from last night. For someone booked like a chickenshit heel, he certainly has no problem wringing in the heat all these months later. Dat HEAT in that segment. :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Just a quick "funny" about what's going on here in Baltimore, but I really could spear & hurt one of these motherfuckin' kids or teens today, even stab 'em. *






They destroyed parts of the City yesterday, then made threats to do more damage to the County. I hope I don't have to get involved in any bullshit with them today, but truthfully, I'm mad enough that I kinda want to.

And I still haven't watched Raw's main event properly yet because of everything going on.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWE is gonna surely kill all the passion I have for watching pro wrestling in general if I don't stop buying into their bs and watching this dying stale product. This episode had NO EXCUSE to not be semi decent and it was shit as always. The KOTR is a joke for the most part, Cody jobbing to truth was stupid jobbing to the jobber. Sheamus continuing the feud with Ziggler that is gonna end poorly for Dolph... Ambrose not going over was retarded too btw. Wheres Ryback? in a pointless feud with Wyatt where neither man is gonna get anything out of it. Miz? MIA this week, Sandow and Axel? Lame kindergarten bs segment. The US title challenge is a joke with the match booked for the PPV anyway (A match which NOBODY should give 2 shits about) so it is much like the rest of this show pointless. Def the last time I give the WWE the benefit of the doubt. NXT is all for me now with them because this is just sad. I am super lame for continuing to watch and oh... how did Vince put it all those years back??? QUITE FRANKLY I AM TIRED OF HAVING MY INTELLIGENCE INSULTED.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *WWE is gonna surely kill all the passion I have for watching pro wrestling in general if I don't stop buying into their bs and watching this dying stale product. This episode had NO EXCUSE to not be semi decent and it was shit as always. The KOTR is a joke for the most part, Cody jobbing to truth was stupid jobbing to the jobber. Sheamus continuing the feud with Ziggler that is gonna end poorly for Dolph... Ambrose not going over was retarded too btw. Wheres Ryback? in a pointless feud with Wyatt where neither man is gonna get anything out of it. Miz? MIA this week, Sandow and Axel? Lame kindergarten bs segment. The US title challenge is a joke with the match booked for the PPV anyway (A match which NOBODY should give 2 shits about) so it is much like the rest of this show pointless. Def the last time I give the WWE the benefit of the doubt. NXT is all for me now with them because this is just sad. I am super lame for continuing to watch and oh... how did Vince put it all those years back??? QUITE FRANKLY I AM TIRED OF HAVING MY INTELLIGENCE INSULTED.*



:bow :clap

*TESTIFY, MY BROTHA!*

People who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it. Fool me once Vince, shame on you. The second time it's on me. I will still watch, but all Monday is for me is just one less day until NXT and Lucha Underground come on! :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Just a quick "funny" about what's going on here in Baltimore, but I really could spear & hurt one of these motherfuckin' kids or teens today, even stab 'em. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be safe out there. 

I think you will like the main event when you get a chance to watch it. Overall, I thought the show was good. It wasn't overly exciting, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

This Raw was good, the KOTR gave it a flow the show desperately needed and the main event was an unexpected MOTYC for me. Also, Roman Reigns was the most over wrestler that night, I loved it.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Just a quick "funny" about what's going on here in Baltimore, but I really could spear & hurt one of these motherfuckin' kids or teens today, even stab 'em. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel you dude, I'm 15 minutes from "Charm City".


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just wish they had done a better job of advertising King of the Ring.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Only match that had me watching was Ambrose vs Sheamus and Neville vs Harper, the rest was just laughable, and why the fuck is Bo Dallas still jobbing? Give this kid a feud with someone worthy, not to Ryback (notice when Dallas said these cheeseheads here, Ryback looked around like, who has cheese? XD). Divas match was another stale match, and once AGAIN Raw ended in a bloody tag team match! Is Teddy Long suddenly the unknown GM of Raw or something? Every goddamn week the same boring match! And than they announced the poll (that somehow is legit according to a old creative member, i call bullshit on that) that at Payback we get a Triple Threat Match! And the audience was just goddamn awful, no wonder this was the lowest rated show so far this year, but if this continues, more will hit that unwanted record.


----------



## belee in him (Apr 30, 2015)

9/10

I honestly couldn't find 1 thing to complain about. Great episode of RAW and the 3 hours just flew by. KOTR was awesome. This is the WWE we all know and love. 

Thank you for a great episode Vince, keep em coming!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Whoever has a capture device on Smackdown tonight, please record Seth Rollins and Kane's opening of Smackdown. 

Seth was making a lot of useable gif/smiley faces . 

At one point he was straight side-eyeing Kane, I almost died and cried as I realized I have no way to capture and make a gif or just a smiley out of Seth's head. 

Please somebody pay attention to Seth's face when Kane is talking to him.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Divas match was another stale match, and once AGAIN Raw ended in a bloody tag team match! Is Teddy Long suddenly the unknown GM of Raw or something? Every goddamn week the same boring match!


Except this week the match wasn't boring, it actually was awesome. You could start watching the show, it would help your analysis.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

wrong thread


----------

